# Aquadive Poseidon Bathyscaphe GMT Limited Edition



## Spring-Diver

I've been wanting an Aquadive back in my collection and I think this is the one 

At 12mm thin, this should wear very comfortable on the wrist 























































Worn and wound review 

https://wornandwound.com/review/exclusive-review-aquadive-poseidon-gmt/

Page & Cooper Video review






Thoughts?


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72

Looks great 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Khamenman

Really interested with the new release! Does anyone have discount code? 😊😊


----------



## Aquadive mod1

Khamenman said:


> Really interested with the new release! Does anyone have discount code? &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


No coupon code needed, the pre-order price is $1395.00, with a $395.00 deposit. Watches estimated to ship in November.

https://shop.aquadive.com/product/aquadive-poseidon-gmt/

Thank you,
Aquadive Watches


----------



## umarrajs

Case style and dimensions are very attractive. German built case and ceramic bezel is a ++.
Anybody know the grade of ETA movement used......Elabore or Top?

Pre-order price is almost pushing me to pull the trigger........
DOXA GMT's are long gone!


----------



## Khamenman

I am a little upset because if you are located in EU, you get charged additional 20% for tax 😞
On the other hand, I pulled the trigger and pre-order it! This is going to be my first AquaDive. Yaay!
I almost bought a second hand one couple months ago from Chrono24, but decided not to and bought a Doxa Sub1200 Project Aware instead. Finally I can scratch the AquaDive itch now.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

It’s cool. I would like to see something new in the 300 line. Been a while...


----------



## adam_svt

nice pieces!


----------



## Oneluvquattro

Looks like I know what I am going to be buying for my birthday. I am so excited to soon have another Aquadive in my collection. I was on the verge of just buying a new GMT as the used market hasn’t had any that really caught my eye. Now to pull the trigger at the beginning of the month. Once I receive the watch, I’ll be sure to take some pictures. We need more content on this portion of the forum, as it tends to become rather stale here and there. Thank you Aquadive for making a wonderful limited edition I will be proud to wear this fall/winter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11

So very excited about this model. If you’re new to Aquadive, you’re in for a treat. If you”be owner/ own one, welcome back!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

BAM... ON ORDER ! !


----------



## perfectlykevin

Is it 42mm or 43mm? I know, very little difference but seeing differing dimensions for these.


----------



## Spring-Diver

perfectlykevin said:


> Is it 42mm or 43mm? I know, very little difference but seeing differing dimensions for these.


Here ya go Kevin 










The watch in the photos is a prototype.


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmay

So will it be 500 or 1000m? I’m seeing conflicting information. The review indicates that the prototype is 1000m but the actual will be 500. The Aquadive website shows 1000m. Other places show 1500ft, i.e., 500m.


----------



## Spring-Diver

cjmay said:


> So will it be 500 or 1000m? I'm seeing conflicting information. The review indicates that the prototype is 1000m but the actual will be 500. The Aquadive website shows 1000m. Other places show 1500ft, i.e., 500m.


Unfortunately the information out there right now is very conflicting.

This "should " be the correct specifications










Come November we'll know all of the facts of the actual production model.


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77

As I mentioned in an other thread some time ago...
The bezel does have a conical shape. On the upper side the diameter is about 39-40mm. Down at the case it is some more.

The new case of this watch is really wrist-friendly.
Love to wear my BS100.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Yes, originally it was supposed to be 1000m and have an HEV at 6:00. The final design is now 500m and no HEV... bummer!

But, I'm still in!


----------



## Grimlock_1

Looks beautiful. I love black and yellow watches. Should I or shouldn't I pull the trigger? The bloody AUD vs USD exchange is bad... Otherwise I would jump on it like a rash. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadive mod2

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Yes, originally it was supposed to be 1000m and have an HEV at 6:00. The final design is now 500m and no HEV... bummer!
> 
> But, I'm still in!


Hi, the Aquadive Poseidon is water resistant to 1000m, but with no HEV due to the slimmer case height


----------



## nsx_23

To buy or not to buy....this would look good next to my doxa subs...


----------



## cykelmyggendk

Ordered it as soon it came up. Not gonna miss out on this beautiful piece 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi, the Aquadive Poseidon is water resistant to 1000m, but with no HEV due to the slimmer case height


I don't know which spec sheet or web site you have been reading. Just a suggestion: slimmer case height = smaller HEV!

I wonder how quickly they are going. Not exactly selling out like the Zodiac GMT's that went within like, 24 hours (the Gulf)! Possibly 48 hours for the black.


----------



## J.Law

I couldn't resist pre-ordering one...it will be a stepsister to my DOXA SUB300T Poseidon Edition.


----------



## riff raff

That definitely caught my eye, but not currently in the market.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

@aquadive mod2... are you affiliated with Aquadive? Do you have the inside skinny on the models?

I am also interested if these will have the date as shown in all of the released pictures. No one has mentioned it and all of the releases fail to mention it in the specs! Sorry, new here and still feeling my way around who's, who and what's, what.


----------



## Grimlock_1

Took the plunge off a costal rock into the ocean with a Black yellow aquadive (I ordered).

Can't wait. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jutt

Trigger pulled.


----------



## Monkeynuts

Is the thickness 12mm or as it says on website 14.1 including caseback? Because to me that would be 14.1mm thickness


----------



## Grimlock_1

]Looks like it's 14mm. Have a look at this review to get an idea.






Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ps90s

Couldn’t resist, On order !


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Grimlock_1 said:


> ]Looks like it's 14mm. Have a look at this review to get an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


The new case design differs from the earlier BS100s, the new physical case wall and bezel height is 12.5mm, and due to the case curvature, the additional 1.6mm case back disappears underneath. 
So for clarification, the height on the wrist is 12.5mm and the physical overall height including case back is 14mm


----------



## Monkeynuts

Aquadive mod2 said:


> The new case design differs from the earlier BS100s, the new physical case wall and bezel height is 12.5mm, and due to the case curvature, the additional 1.6mm case back disappears underneath.
> So for clarification, the height on the wrist is 12.5mm and the physical overall height including case back is 14mm


I must be stupid because to me this makes no sense


----------



## Jutt

Monkeynuts said:


> I must be stupid because to me this makes no sense


Yeah I don't get it either.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Monkeynuts said:


> I must be stupid because to me this makes no sense


For those who own an Aquadive model it makes perfect sense as the watch now sits much lower on the wrist than on older models, and for those who don't own an Aquadive, the effective case height is 12.5mm and the overall case height including case back is 14mm,


----------



## Goblin77

The new case (let me assume it is the same like on this bronze MKII), really grabs my wrist.
In the middle it does have the 12.5mm of height.
Only if you put it on the table and measure to the highest point, you will have 14mm.
The case is curved an the lugs are pulled down.
So regarding to this there is no point on the wrist where the watch is 14mm tall...
May refer to those pictures


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

So, center of the caseback to the center of the crystal is 12.5.

Clear as mud, the way it was stated.


----------



## Jutt

Thanks, that helps a lot.


----------



## Monkeynuts

Ok I think I’ve got it, at no point is it 14 mm unless it’s sitting flat on a table when it’s sitting off the table, I’m very close on pulling the trigger


----------



## Grimlock_1

Monkeynuts said:


> Ok I think I've got it, at no point is it 14 mm unless it's sitting flat on a table when it's sitting off the table, I'm very close on pulling the trigger


Just do it. Do it now..

@Aquadive Mod2, how many are left from the 300?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

If you could make this look like that, I'm all over it. Just saying


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

BevHillsTrainer said:


> If you could make this look like that, I'm all over it. Just saying
> 
> View attachment 14504461


What...? I don't know what yer sayin'.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Goblin77 said:


> The new case (let me assume it is the same like on this bronze MKII), really grabs my wrist.
> In the middle it does have the 12.5mm of height.
> Only if you put it on the table and measure to the highest point, you will have 14mm.
> The case is curved an the lugs are pulled down.
> So regarding to this there is no point on the wrist where the watch is 14mm tall...


Yes, you nailed it, that is why the description had the 2 dimensions,


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Grimlock_1 said:


> Just do it. Do it now..
> 
> @Aquadive Mod2, how many are left from the 300?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


57 are left as of today morning


----------



## cykelmyggendk

Aquadive mod2 said:


> 57 are left as of today morning


That's a great result guys 
Can't wait for mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

Ok I’m in , time to join the Aquadive club again, I’ve had 4 over the years a bronze a 100 regular a white gmt a turquoise gmt quality was great but I felt the bezel was a fail, looked good but click was so weak I had to replace 3 because of breaking to the point of not using bezel 
This being fixed is great , I would love to see some images of the actual mechanics on the new bezel 
Also the lower height also sounds good


----------



## Spring-Diver

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Yes, you nailed it, that is why the description had the 2 dimensions,


So just to reiterate the thickness. If one were to take calipers, the measurement from case back to crystal would be 12.5mm?

Also is it 42mm x 49mm or 43mm x 50mm?


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1

Spring-Diver said:


> If one were to take calipers, the measurement from case back to crystal would be 12.5mm?


It would be 14mm.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

This looks great.

Any chance of a side by side photo with one of the current GMT’s ?

I love the idea of a thinner GMT model but the website dimensions are confusing me.


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Spring-Diver

Grimlock_1 said:


> It would be 14mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I thought it was 14mm if laying flat on a table including the curvature of the case/lugs? Where is it 12.5mm? From bottom edge of case to crystal?

I'm not sure why Aquadive decided to make the case thickness measurement so convoluted??? None of the other models have "2" thickness measurements?

Everybody in the industry measures it from the case back to the top of the crystal. That is the industry standard.

I guess we'll have to wait until the "actual" production version arrives to get hard measurements.


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

The other Gmt models mention case thicknesses of 12.5mm, 13mm and 15mm on the website. 

I'm curious if the reduced thickness is from a thinner case ( no release valve) or a thinner bezel like the bronze cases release last year.


----------



## Monkeynuts

This is just crazy, I really don’t understand, I’m in because I’m under the impression it’s 12mm plus the bezel improvement 
Aquadive mod said 12mm on wrist but 14mm height this made no sense to me because if a Watch is 14mm height how can it be 12mm on wrist without going into quantum physics?


----------



## Grimlock_1

It's 14mm, so be it. I think this point has been beaten to death. No point complaining or questioning, it's done. 



Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

Grimlock_1 said:


> It's 14mm, so be it. I think this point has been beaten to death. No point complaining or questioning, it's done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


You think?


----------



## Goblin77

Don't you scroll back to older posts?
Take a look at #35 and it should be clear.

There're two generations of cases... Older and thicker one and the new MKII which I posted in #35.


----------



## Monkeynuts

Goblin77 said:


> Don't you scroll back to older posts?
> Take a look at #35 and it should be clear.
> 
> There're two generations of cases... Older and thicker one and the new MKII which I posted in #35.


Yes I saw your post which says 12mm in the middle 14mm flat on the table with the curve so with calipers no measurement is 14


----------



## Goblin77

matthew P said:


> The other Gmt models mention case thicknesses of 12.5mm, 13mm and 15mm on the website.
> 
> I'm curious if the reduced thickness is from a thinner case ( no release valve) or a thinner bezel like the bronze cases release last year.


As I remember.... The dimensions on the webside and the shop does not say the same about this point. After some research you could get your own opinion and figure out, that There're two cases. Older and newer.

All new production batches does get the updated one. (at least if I remember correctly about an answer I received in past directly from Aquadive).



matthew P said:


> This looks great.
> 
> Any chance of a side by side photo with one of the current GMT's ?
> 
> I love the idea of a thinner GMT model but the website dimensions are confusing me.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Not GMT but same case as the newer GMTs. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=49015197

If you search about GMTs in the web, you will also figure out, that even under the GMTs are different cases.

So, it's all about the two cases the one in the past and the one of newer batches


----------



## Bgeezy

I like the yellow and black. Always a fan of a GMT. Curious what their tie is to Poseidon? I have only seen that with Doxa.


----------



## DocJekl

nsx_23 said:


> To buy or not to buy....this would look good next to my doxa subs...


It will look good next to my DOXA as well. I pre-ordered on Sept 23rd.


----------



## nsx_23

DocJekl said:


> It will look good next to my DOXA as well. I pre-ordered on Sept 23rd.


I ended up preordering one as well...looking forward to it.


----------



## Sebast975

Love it!


----------



## TKiteCD

If it were orange accented GMT in a 300 I'd try to sell off something to fund one. The 100 though? Nope.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

I just went to the site and saw they had updated it with this statement...

*"First batch is sold out, second and last batch to ship in February 2020"*

Can someone please explain to me what this means?! Is there another batch of 300? Will they be different, marked different, numbered different (is the first batch even numbered?)??!!


----------



## Monkeynuts

I wonder if they will make a project aware version with turquoise


----------



## Grimlock_1

Monkeynuts said:


> I wonder if they will make a project aware version with turquoise


I doubt it cos the Posiden logo is default yellow. They probably won't imprint it in blue.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

I meant with the turquoise gmt


----------



## Landscape

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I just went to the site and saw they had updated it with this statement...
> 
> *"First batch is sold out, second and last batch to ship in February 2020"*
> 
> Can someone please explain to me what this means?! Is there another batch of 300? Will they be different, marked different, numbered different (is the first batch even numbered?)??!!


There are "300 total, split between two batches" according to the person running the Aquadive Instagram DM's. I didn't ask about caseback numbering, but I would assume that they are, considering they are limited edition.


----------



## Grimlock_1

So basically 3x 100 release over 3 trenches. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Grimlock_1 said:


> So basically 3x 100 release over 3 trenches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


300 pieces in 2 batches of 150 pcs. and the second is almost sold out too


----------



## Landscape

Aquadive mod2 said:


> 300 pieces in 2 batches of 150 pcs. and the second is almost sold out too


Nice! Glad I got in on the pre-order when I did. How many now remain of the 300?


----------



## TheWalrus

Looks like I missed the first batch - spent my money on a new drysuit instead... I guess that's reasonable. But damn, I'm tempted for batch #2...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

TheWalrus said:


> Looks like I missed the first batch - spent my money on a new drysuit instead... I guess that's reasonable. But damn, I'm tempted for batch #2...


This would look awful nice OVER that drysuit!

As Arnold would say... Do it... just do it!


----------



## TheWalrus

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> This would look awful nice OVER that drysuit!
> 
> As Arnold would say... Do it... just do it!


hmnnn this feels right. It'd go well with my Doxa and my Seiko Turtle, too.

Of course, the Bronze version looks pretty sweet too...


----------



## Grimlock_1

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> This would look awful nice OVER that drysuit!
> 
> As Arnold would say... Do it... just do it!


Arnold doesn't say that.

He says

"Do it, do it, comon do it now!!"

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Grimlock_1 said:


> Arnold doesn't say that.
> 
> He says
> 
> "Do it, do it, comon do it now!!"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Grimlock.... thanx for the correction!

Walrus... this is for you!



(to set the record straight)


----------



## Goblin77

TheWalrus said:


> hmnnn this feels right. It'd go well with my Doxa and my Seiko Turtle, too.
> 
> Of course, the Bronze version looks pretty sweet too...


Got this from Aquadive Instagram account. But let me say, that it is a stunning watch, which I can say by wearing mine now.


----------



## Grimlock_1

Bronze watch is an acquired taste. Some people love, personally I not a big fan of it purely the fact that it anodises after a period of use. 


Edit: bronze watch i mean, not copper.


----------



## Monkeynuts

Grimlock_1 said:


> Copper watch is an acquired taste. Some people love, personally I not a big fan of it purely the fact that it anodises after a period of use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Same never warmed to it , had the bronze Aquadive and it was very nice but bronze isn't my thing


----------



## Goblin77

I can understand that. For me it is just perfect, because of it's "warmer" colour next to my wrist.
But if the bronze is not the right way to go for you guys, the stainless steel should be perfect - or does it not?

I was thinking of pulling the trigger too. But my funds allow me to haveing only two watches in this price range. Thought having two Aquadives would be to much of the same shape, so I went with the other "iconic diver" 
But having another Aquadive is still on my list.
Think on mesh or their beads of rice bracelet it could be really cool. Isofrane or nato does work perfectly too.


----------



## Grimlock_1

The things is, you actually dive with your watch. The only diving I do is desk diving or a dip in my brother's 10m X 4m swimming pool. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Super cool watch Shannon, congrats. An aquadive is definitely on my list to own one day, love the yellow and black on this.
Trident and fish logo looks sensational on the dial.


----------



## Monkeynuts

Are we nearly there yet?


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Shipping will begin November 25th in batches of 25 pieces, so depending on the order, the pre-order was received, shipments are expected to ship between the last week of November and the second week of December.


----------



## DocJekl

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Shipping will begin November 25th in batches of 25 pieces, so depending on the order, the pre-order was received, shipments are expected to ship between the last week of November and the second week of December.


Is there a way that we can find out where we are in the pre-order list? e.g. I ordered on September 23rd (thread was posted on 9/20).


----------



## Spring-Diver

I would contact Aquadive via email.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Monkeynuts said:


> Is the thickness 12mm or as it says on website 14.1 including caseback? Because to me that would be 14.1mm thickness
> View attachment 14498711


I hate to dredge up old crap again... but, do we have the exact specs on this thing?!

I think the thickness has been beat like a dead horse, but after seeing this and comparing other posts, it is listed as 42 x 49. I know... it's only a mm but, c'mon, these are published specs. Also, I can't seem to get an answer and the differing "spec sheets" don't mention a date, but all of the photos seem to have one. What about the DR, or is this a dead horse, as well?

Do we have anything definite on this thing at all?!

Don't get me wrong... I'm still in, as of day 1 (I better be one of the first 25!).


----------



## DocJekl

Got an email yesterday stating that watches are currently being assembled and tested in 5 positions. It said that they will start shipping according to the date the preorders were received, in batches of 10, starting on Nov 25th through the middle of December.

It said that 10 days before shipping we will receive an email for order completion, and to avoid any delays complete the order asap after that. They cannot give customers a choice of serial number, as they are allocated in the order the preorders were received.


----------



## Grimlock_1

Will be a great Xmas present for yourself. Nice timing Aquadive. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYMets0018

That is perfect timing. Merry Christmas to all on getting these watches!


----------



## GusDiver

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Shipping will begin November 25th in batches of 25 pieces, so depending on the order, the pre-order was received, shipments are expected to ship between the last week of November and the second week of December.


Hello, the model 50 was first proyect. And still we dont have. Day to recibe it? Lsst time tell me. November, be this month?

Cheers

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

GusDiver said:


> Hello, the model 50 was first proyect. And still we dont have. Day to recibe it? Lsst time tell me. November, be this month?
> 
> Cheers


Dude... are you underwater?!


----------



## Spring-Diver

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Dude... are you underwater?!


Pretty sure English in not his first language.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Spring-Diver said:


> Pretty sure English in not his first language.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Sorry, GusDiver!

Third or fourth would be my guess. This is why I stay off of all the foreign, non English speaking forums. Even the UK one, I am a member of, is a little iffy, sometimes!


----------



## GusDiver

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Dude... are you underwater?!


Yes, every day, im a Diver. But wath news i lose? Of model 50?

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

DocJekl said:


> Got an email yesterday stating that watches are currently being assembled and tested in 5 positions. It said that they will start shipping according to the date the preorders were received, in batches of 10, starting on Nov 25th through the middle of December.
> 
> It said that 10 days before shipping we will receive an email for order completion, and to avoid any delays complete the order asap after that. They cannot give customers a choice of serial number, as they are allocated in the order the preorders were received.


just received the email for order completion and completed it as soon as i got it. hopefully part of the 1st few ship batches


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

I believe the American link is all screwed up!


----------



## Elmero

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I believe the American link is all screwed up!


Please, elaborate.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

I was trying to update, as I do not want to cause any delays. Asked them to include a new link or advise what else to do. I have logged into my account and looked everywhere and done everything, but cannot complete my order that was submitted on 21/09/19.

There has also been one comment to this on their site.


----------



## Elmero

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I was trying to update, as I do not want to cause any delays. Asked them to include a new link or advise what else to do. I have logged into my account and looked everywhere and done everything, but cannot complete my order that was submitted on 21/09/19.
> 
> There has also been one comment to this on their site.


I see. I didn't have any problems completing my order after I got the "pay your balance" email. Just clicked on the link and paid. Now there are 2 orders in my account: 1 for prepayment + one for balance.
My order was placed the same day as yours.
Hope this helps... I wish Aquadive CS were more active solving the multiple doubts this launching has raised.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Dude, I just noticed... your EU!

Can someone from the US comment? Sheesh, we're over half the sales, I kinda hope it's just me and the other person who commented.


----------



## Elmero

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Dude, I just noticed... your EU!


I am! But DocJekl is in the US and, apparently, had no probs at all.
Just guessing here, but the link should take you to the same page, notwithstanding where you are. Actually, I'm in the EU (same as Aquadive), but payment is in USD, not EUR...
As said: i wish CS were (a lot) more active solving doubts.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I was trying to update, as I do not want to cause any delays. Asked them to include a new link or advise what else to do. I have logged into my account and looked everywhere and done everything, but cannot complete my order that was submitted on 21/09/19.
> 
> There has also been one comment to this on their site.


Hi, the link is working properly and there are no issues, probably some browser incompatibility issue, first please clear your cache by pressing Ctrl F5, or switch to another PC or device
Thanks


----------



## DocJekl

Elmero said:


> I am! But DocJekl is in the US and, apparently, had no probs at all.
> Just guessing here, but the link should take you to the same page, notwithstanding where you are. Actually, I'm in the EU (same as Aquadive), but payment is in USD, not EUR...
> As said: i wish CS were (a lot) more active solving doubts.


Actually, I have not received the email advising me to pay the balance yet - my last email from them was 11/3/19 saying that 10 days before shipping I would receive the email, which I then posted about here.

Since I bought on the 3rd day after the announcement that these were up for pre-order, I'm expecting the email asking me to pay later than some other people. I checked my junk mail, and it's not there, so I'm expecting to hear from them in the near future.


----------



## Elmero

DocJekl said:


> Actually, I have not received the email advising me to pay the balance yet - my last email from them was 11/3/19 saying that 10 days before shipping I would receive the email, which I then posted about here.
> 
> Since I bought on the 3rd day after the announcement that these were up for pre-order, I'm expecting the email asking me to pay later than some other people. I checked my junk mail, and it's not there, so I'm expecting to hear from them in the near future.


That is correct. My apologies. The content of the email I got was very similar (watches being assembled and tested in 5 positions; will start shipping on November 25th in batches of 10 pieces...) so I wrongly assumed the emails were the same.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

DocJekl said:


> Actually, I have not received the email advising me to pay the balance yet - my last email from them was 11/3/19 saying that 10 days before shipping I would receive the email, which I then posted about here.
> 
> Since I bought on the 3rd day after the announcement that these were up for pre-order, I'm expecting the email asking me to pay later than some other people. I checked my junk mail, and it's not there, so I'm expecting to hear from them in the near future.


Hi, because 180 pcs were sold during the first 3 days, and we have now sent only the first batch of 3 of 90, you will probably receive your email to complete the order next week


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Elmero said:


> I see. I didn't have any problems completing my order after I got the "pay your balance" email. Just clicked on the link and paid. Now there are 2 orders in my account: 1 for prepayment + one for balance.
> My order was placed the same day as yours.
> Hope this helps... I wish Aquadive CS were more active solving the multiple doubts this launching has raised.


It is correct that 2 parts of the order have to 2 separate numbers that will be merged to one, let us know if you have any more doubts?


----------



## Aquadive mod2

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I believe the American link is all screwed up!


Hi, there is only one link for people everywhere to use.

Although the store software is widely compatible, please clear your browser cache or use a different browser or PC. If you still have any issues, please call, livechat or email Aquadive


----------



## Grimlock_1

Has anyone got the watch yet? Could the first batch receivers post a few pics please. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero

Grimlock_1 said:


> Has anyone got the watch yet? Could the first batch receivers post a few pics please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Guess y'all will have to wait a couple of weeks for that. Supposedly they will start shipping on November 25th...


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Grimlock_1 said:


> Has anyone got the watch yet? Could the first batch receivers post a few pics please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Shipping starts November 25th in batches of 10-20 and continues until December 15th


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Grimlock_1 said:


> Has anyone got the watch yet? Could the first batch receivers post a few pics please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Shipping starts November 25th in batches of 10-20 and continues until December 15th


----------



## jubbaa

I can't wait for these to be delivered , and we can get some real world reviews. I'm impressed it only 12mm and want to know how it feels on the wrist


----------



## elnino

Hi all,

I am intrested to purchase this watch and I went to their website for purchase but I am a bit confused now.
I got this 2 links for the same watch. I am not sure which link is correct for this watch. 

https://shop.aquadive.com/product/aquadive-poseidon-gmt/
In this link it says its available on backorder. (Does it mean I still can still purchase?)

But in the below link it says 77 are in stock but even I go to check out page it asks for deposit.
https://shop.aquadive.com/product/aquadive-poseidon-gmt-balance/

I am a bit confused and don't know what should I do.

I am sorry if the question is stupid, I am not very familiar with these stuffs. 

Thanks


----------



## Aquadive mod2

elnino said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am intrested to purchase this watch and I went to their website for purchase but I am a bit confused now.
> I got this 2 links for the same watch. I am not sure which link is correct for this watch.
> 
> https://shop.aquadive.com/product/aquadive-poseidon-gmt/
> In this link it says its available on backorder. (Does it mean I still can still purchase?)
> 
> But in the below link it says 77 are in stock but even I go to check out page it asks for deposit.
> https://shop.aquadive.com/product/aquadive-poseidon-gmt-balance/
> 
> I am a bit confused and don't know what should I do.
> 
> I am sorry if the question is stupid, I am not very familiar with these stuffs.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, this is a pre-order item, the deposit is $395.00 and the balance is $1000.00. You can use the deposit link and when the balance is due, you will get a notification to complete the pre-order. yes there are 77 pieces left


----------



## Aquadive mod2

elnino said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am intrested to purchase this watch and I went to their website for purchase but I am a bit confused now.
> I got this 2 links for the same watch. I am not sure which link is correct for this watch.
> 
> https://shop.aquadive.com/product/aquadive-poseidon-gmt/
> In this link it says its available on backorder. (Does it mean I still can still purchase?)
> 
> But in the below link it says 77 are in stock but even I go to check out page it asks for deposit.
> https://shop.aquadive.com/product/aquadive-poseidon-gmt-balance/
> 
> I am a bit confused and don't know what should I do.
> 
> I am sorry if the question is stupid, I am not very familiar with these stuffs.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, this is a pre-order item, the deposit is $395.00 and the balance is $1000.00. You can use the deposit link and when the balance is due, you will get a notification to complete the pre-order. yes there are 77 pieces left


----------



## elnino

Thank you for the reply.
I am considering this watch or doxa1200t. Can you or anyone in this forum share your opinion about it? Which one would you pick? How will be the resale value of this watch?
I am pretty new to Aquadive, so I would appreciate your help.


----------



## elnino

Thank you for the reply.
I am considering this watch or doxa1200t. Can you or anyone in this forum share your opinion about it? Which one would you pick? How will be the resale value of this watch?
I am pretty new to Aquadive, so I would appreciate your help.


----------



## Grimlock_1

Doxa has more of a prominent name and potentially resell easier. From all the reviews I've seen on line, everyone is saying this watch is under rated. When you hold it in your hands, it looks much better and premium than the photos. 

Shannon can you give us your thoughts? 


Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

elnino said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> I am considering this watch or doxa1200t. Can you or anyone in this forum share your opinion about it? Which one would you pick? How will be the resale value of this watch?
> I am pretty new to Aquadive, so I would appreciate your help.


NEVER PURCHASE A WATCH AS AN INVESTMENT ! !

That is, to make a profit on it. Caveat: Possibly if you purchase one from Antiquorum, Christie's or Sotheby's, etc. But no guarantees.

Plus, you may get a certain biased opinion here. Isn't the Doxa 2 - 3X the price? Apples/Oranges.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Grimlock_1 said:


> Doxa has more of a prominent name and potentially resell easier. From all the reviews I've seen on line, everyone is saying this watch is under rated. When you hold it in your hands, it looks much better and premium than the photos.
> 
> Shannon can you give us your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


My only experience with Aquadive are the BS300's. I used to own a SS and a DLC. Both were great watches. The case finishing is excellent, easily on par with watches 3-5 times in price. This new GMT at $1,395 is a killer value IMO.

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## elnino

Thank you all for sharing your opinion. I just have one more question and again sorry if it's very basic. The Bathysphere 100 GMT is 1,999.00 in the website but The Poseidon GMT which is limited edition and is exactly the same watch retail for 1,899.00 (1,395.00 pre order)
Any reason the normal version is 100 Dollars cheaper? Am I missing something?


----------



## elnino

Thank you all for sharing your opinion. I just have one more question and again sorry if it's very basic. The Bathysphere 100 GMT is 1,999.00 in the website but The Poseidon GMT which is limited edition and is exactly the same watch retail for 1,899.00 (1,395.00 pre order)
Any reason the normal version is 100 Dollars cheaper? Am I missing something?


----------



## Grimlock_1

One has the Posiden logo and the other hasnt. So depends if you want one with it or not. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadive mod2

elnino said:


> Thank you all for sharing your opinion. I just have one more question and again sorry if it's very basic. The Bathysphere 100 GMT is 1,999.00 in the website but The Poseidon GMT which is limited edition and is exactly the same watch retail for 1,899.00 (1,395.00 pre order)
> Any reason the normal version is 100 Dollars cheaper? Am I missing something?


Yes, the new Aquadive 100 GMT doesn't have an HRV.


----------



## Grimlock_1

What's HRV?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Grimlock_1 said:


> What's HRV?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Helium release valve, a small one-way valve integrated in the watch case that is activated when the differential between the inner and the outside pressure reaches a critical level. As a result; the valve releases the helium, hydrogen and/or other gases used in the breathing gas mix eventually trapped inside the watch case.


----------



## Grimlock_1

Yes yes. Of course. Sorry didn't understand acronym. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I was trying to update, as I do not want to cause any delays. Asked them to include a new link or advise what else to do. I have logged into my account and looked everywhere and done everything, but cannot complete my order that was submitted on 21/09/19.
> 
> There has also been one comment to this on their site.


Just wanted to update, as I was finally able to get through after using a friend's computer (the 4th device I tried!). I have to say, their Customer Service is above and beyond!

I may be receiving a little package by FedEx soon!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

elnino said:


> Thank you all for sharing your opinion. I just have one more question and again sorry if it's very basic. The Bathysphere 100 GMT is 1,999.00 in the website but The Poseidon GMT which is limited edition and is exactly the same watch retail for 1,899.00 (1,395.00 pre order)
> Any reason the normal version is 100 Dollars cheaper? Am I missing something?


Yeah..., the Poseidon was a steal, huh?!


----------



## siddhartha

Totally missed my "complete your pre-order" email, until I searched my messages (after reading here!) and found that I received it about 10 days ago. Promptly paid the balance. Anyone get shipping notices?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

siddhartha said:


> Totally missed my "complete your pre-order" email, until I searched my messages (after reading here!) and found that I received it about 10 days ago. Promptly paid the balance. Anyone get shipping notices?


Yeah, hung up in customs... not a happy camper!


----------



## Aquadive mod1

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Yeah, hung up in customs... not a happy camper!


We have contacted FedEx and have taken care of the issue.

Thank you,
Customer Care
Aquadive Watches


----------



## Elmero

siddhartha said:


> Totally missed my "complete your pre-order" email, until I searched my messages (after reading here!) and found that I received it about 10 days ago. Promptly paid the balance. Anyone get shipping notices?


Still nothing...placed my order the 21st of Sept and paid the balance as soon as I got the email...maybe they're delivering first to those located in the US...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Aquadive mod1 said:


> We have contacted FedEx and have taken care of the issue.
> 
> Thank you,
> Customer Care
> Aquadive Watches


*Gawd, I love Aquadive's Customer Service!!*


----------



## DocJekl

siddhartha said:


> Totally missed my "complete your pre-order" email, until I searched my messages (after reading here!) and found that I received it about 10 days ago. Promptly paid the balance. Anyone get shipping notices?


Ordered on 9/23 4pm. I've been watching for the email, but no sign of it yet. Better check again - did it come with synchron in the email address?

My last email from them was 11/3/19 as follows:

"Dear valued customer, Thank you for your pre-order of the AQUADIVE 100 GMT POSEIDON, here is a quick update about the shipping schedule of your pre-order.

The watches are currently being assembled and tested in 5 positions. Watches will start shipping on November 25th in batches of 10 pieces, so according to the date the pre-order was received, please expect your watch to ship in the last week of November until mid-December.

10 days before shipping, you will receive a notification for order completion, in order to avoid any delays, please complete your order as soon as you receive the notification.

Please note that watch serial numbers are allocated in the order the pre-orders were received, and our team doesn't have the capability of reserving specific serial numbers.

best regards
your Aquadive team"


----------



## Elmero

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> *Gawd, I love Aquadive's Customer Service!!*


They certainly seem to be paying extra attention to your posts lately! Lucky you, and good for them! Hope you get your Poseidon real soon. Post some pics when you do!!


----------



## Elmero

Double post


----------



## wedgehammer

i pre-ordered on 21-sep and paid the balance on 12-nov (as soon as i got the email) and was told just now i’m on the second batch, only shipping in feb 2020. sad


----------



## Aquadive mod2

wedgehammer said:


> i pre-ordered on 21-sep and paid the balance on 12-nov (as soon as i got the email) and was told just now i'm on the second batch, only shipping in feb 2020. sad


I hope you saw that note when you pre-ordered, starting the 201st piece, (first batch 1-200 and second batch 201-300) all will ship in February, all those who pre-ordered before End of September will get it by before Christmas, we are shiping in batches of 10 pieces starting yesterday, November 25th until December 20th.


----------



## wedgehammer

Aquadive mod2 said:


> I hope you saw that note when you pre-ordered, starting the 151st piece, all will ship in February, all those who pre-ordered before End of September will get it by before Christmas, we are shiping in batches of 10 pieces starting yesterday, November 25th until December 20th.


the note wasn't there when i pre-ordered. i pre-ordered on 21st, so before end of Sept, so how come mine only in Feb?


----------



## wedgehammer

update: just received email clarifying i will get it before mid-dec instead. yey!


----------



## siddhartha

Yes!


----------



## DocJekl

I am confused. One week ago Aquadive Mod2 posted a note to me in this thread, after I mentioned that I ordered on 9/23/19 on the 3rd day of sales. The note was as follows:



Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi, because 180 pcs were sold during the first 3 days, and we have now sent only the first batch of 3 of 90, you will probably receive your email to complete the order next week


Now Aquadive posts today the following, to someone else who ordered on the second day:



Aquadive mod2 said:


> *I hope you saw that note when you pre-ordered, starting the 151st piece, all will ship in February, all those who pre-ordered before End of September will get it by before Christmas*, we are shiping in batches of 10 pieces starting yesterday, November 25th until December 20th.


The comment about "starting at the 151st piece all will be shipping in February" is news to all of us. And the two statements above seem to contradict each other. Also, when I pre-ordered on 9/23/19 I saw NO such note about it shipping in batches, nor that a second batch was shipping in February. That information about a second batch did not show up online until several days after I ordered.

On 11/3/19 I received an email that said, "*...according to the date the pre-order was received, please expect your watch to ship in the last week of November until mid-December. 10 days before shipping, you will receive a notification for order completion, in order to avoid any delays, please complete your order as soon as you receive the notification.*"

I have not received the email asking for the final payment yet. Since watches will be shipping through 12/15/19, I might not get the email until 12/5/19 (10 days prior). But Aquadive Mod2 said in the statement above that I will probably get the email to complete the order this week.

All I want to know is 
(1) Where in the queue is my order #15233? 
(2) When can I make final payment?
(3) And can I, as I planned based on the website when I ordered, expect to receive the watch by Christmas?


----------



## Aquadive mod2

DocJekl said:


> I am confused. One week ago Aquadive Mod2 posted a note to me in this thread, after I mentioned that I ordered on 9/23/19 on the 3rd day of sales. The note was as follows:
> 
> Now Aquadive posts today the following, to someone else who ordered on the second day:
> 
> The comment about "starting at the 151st piece all will be shipping in February" is news to all of us. And the two statements above seem to contradict each other. Also, when I pre-ordered on 9/23/19 I saw NO such note about it shipping in batches, nor that a second batch was shipping in February. That information about a second batch did not show up online until several days after I ordered.
> 
> On 11/3/19 I received an email that said, "*...according to the date the pre-order was received, please expect your watch to ship in the last week of November until mid-December. 10 days before shipping, you will receive a notification for order completion, in order to avoid any delays, please complete your order as soon as you receive the notification.*"
> 
> I have not received the email asking for the final payment yet. Since watches will be shipping through 12/15/19, I might not get the email until 12/5/19 (10 days prior). But Aquadive Mod2 said in the statement above that I will probably get the email to complete the order this week.
> 
> All I want to know is
> (1) Where in the queue is my order #15233?
> (2) When can I make final payment?
> (3) And can I, as I planned based on the website when I ordered, expect to receive the watch by Christmas?


Hi, when you made your deposit, you must have seen a note about shipping in February, if you haven't, then your watch will ship before Christmas, I cant tell you the exact number in the queue though..
The final payment will be requested today and tomorrow, so please standby
Also I stand corrected, and you are right, I was told the second batch starts 201 to 300, I assumed we had 2 equal batches, but they are actually 1st batch of 200 pieces and a second and last of 100 pieces


----------



## Aquadive mod2

DocJekl said:


> I am confused. One week ago Aquadive Mod2 posted a note to me in this thread, after I mentioned that I ordered on 9/23/19 on the 3rd day of sales. The note was as follows:
> 
> Now Aquadive posts today the following, to someone else who ordered on the second day:
> 
> The comment about "starting at the 151st piece all will be shipping in February" is news to all of us. And the two statements above seem to contradict each other. Also, when I pre-ordered on 9/23/19 I saw NO such note about it shipping in batches, nor that a second batch was shipping in February. That information about a second batch did not show up online until several days after I ordered.
> 
> On 11/3/19 I received an email that said, "*...according to the date the pre-order was received, please expect your watch to ship in the last week of November until mid-December. 10 days before shipping, you will receive a notification for order completion, in order to avoid any delays, please complete your order as soon as you receive the notification.*"
> 
> I have not received the email asking for the final payment yet. Since watches will be shipping through 12/15/19, I might not get the email until 12/5/19 (10 days prior). But Aquadive Mod2 said in the statement above that I will probably get the email to complete the order this week.
> 
> All I want to know is
> (1) Where in the queue is my order #15233?
> (2) When can I make final payment?
> (3) And can I, as I planned based on the website when I ordered, expect to receive the watch by Christmas?


Hi, when you made your deposit, you must have seen a note about shipping in February, if you haven't, then your watch will ship before Christmas, I can't tell you the exact number in the queue though..
The final payment will be requested today and tomorrow (November 27th and 28th), so please standby
Also I stand corrected, and you are right, I was told the second batch starts 201 to 300, I assumed we had 2 equal batches, but they are actually 1st batch of 200 pieces and a second and last of 100 pieces

Finally, there is a reason why the order completion email was not sent to everyone at once and it is no mystery, it is because the team doesn't want to hold funds for too long before the watches ship. I hope you understand...


----------



## DocJekl

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi, when you made your deposit, you must have seen a note about shipping in February, if you haven't, then your watch will ship before Christmas, I can't tell you the exact number in the queue though..
> The final payment will be requested today and tomorrow (November 27th and 28th), so please standby
> Also I stand corrected, and you are right, I was told the second batch starts 201 to 300, I assumed we had 2 equal batches, but they are actually 1st batch of 200 pieces and a second and last of 100 pieces
> 
> Finally, there is a reason why the order completion email was not sent to everyone at once and it is no mystery, it is because the team doesn't want to hold funds for too long before the watches ship. I hope you understand...


Thanks for the corrections. Also my request for payment was in todays batch. Thanks again.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Elmero said:


> They certainly seem to be paying extra attention to your posts lately! Lucky you, and good for them! Hope you get your Poseidon real soon. Post some pics when you do!!


"Squeaky wheel...", and all that!

"It's not what you know..."

Yep Aquadive CS jumped right in and got things moving thru Customs (stuck there for 2 days - errrr!) etc. for me and I appreciate them!

(Posted elsewhere and copied because I'm so slow)

Oopppsss... doorbell just rang... hang on...

Hold some more...

Quicky..., cuz I gotta run...

First of all, some swag...



Nice presentation...



Don't forget to look under the cushion...



Please forgive the shipping dust...









Where's that Logo?



I may have to do an unboxing thread. Nice box and packaging (which is important to me, if I pay a decent amount of money). Really impressed, very hefty! Was surprised that it is 1000 meter depth (originally, that was up in the air as well). Only a couple of complaints... these 60+ year old eyes, really can't see the rehaut for the GMT..., it's really just a guess, the bezel action is good but my big ol' fingers tend to slip off. I was surprised the Isofrane strap did not have the buckle marked as Aquadive or their symbol. It is ID'd as Isofrane on the backside. Was pleased that it came with the yellow strap mounted. You could say it POPS!

Quality all the way. As mentioned, I had some ordering and Customs/FedEx problems that Aquadive CS didn't hesitate and jumped right in and helped!

Thanx AD... great job!!

AHHhhhhhhhh ! !


----------



## Goblin77

Wow... Just wow. I'm a little bit jealous, but I ly because I know how well their're build.

Congratulations to you Poseidon


----------



## siddhartha

Got mine-quite impressed...


----------



## T1meout

The watch looks fantastic, but boy is that one think slab of metal.
Definitely not for slim-wristed individuals such as myself.


----------



## Goblin77

T1meout said:


> The watch looks fantastic, but boy is that one think slab of metal.
> Definitely not for slim-wristed individuals such as myself.


Its' quite fine on a small wrist. Myself wearing the bronze case with a 6.75 wrist. It hugs the wrist well


----------



## wedgehammer

got mine yesterday, what a chunky beast!


----------



## ps90s

Man I love seeing all of these pics, thanks for posting guys. I’ve got 2 inbound and going to keep one. Absolutely stunning! Perfection as typical from Aquadive


----------



## Elmero

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> "Squeaky wheel...", and all that!
> 
> "It's not what you know..."
> 
> Yep Aquadive CS jumped right in and got things moving thru Customs (stuck there for 2 days - errrr!) etc. for me and I appreciate them!
> 
> (Posted elsewhere and copied because I'm so slow)
> 
> Oopppsss... doorbell just rang... hang on...
> 
> Hold some more...
> 
> Quicky..., cuz I gotta run...
> 
> First of all, some swag...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice presentation...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to look under the cushion...
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive the shipping dust...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's that Logo?
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to do an unboxing thread. Nice box and packaging (which is important to me, if I pay a decent amount of money). Really impressed, very hefty! Was surprised that it is 1000 meter depth (originally, that was up in the air as well). Only a couple of complaints... these 60+ year old eyes, really can't see the rehaut for the GMT..., it's really just a guess, the bezel action is good but my big ol' fingers tend to slip off. I was surprised the Isofrane strap did not have the buckle marked as Aquadive or their symbol. It is ID'd as Isofrane on the backside. Was pleased that it came with the yellow strap mounted. You could say it POPS!
> 
> Quality all the way. As mentioned, I had some ordering and Customs/FedEx problems that Aquadive CS didn't hesitate and jumped right in and helped!
> 
> Thanx AD... great job!!
> 
> AHHhhhhhhhh ! !


Awesome, man! I'll have mine by Tuesday, according to FedEx.

Thanks for sharing some photos!

Can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## DocJekl

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> ...Only a couple of complaints... these 60+ year old eyes, really can't see the rehaut for the GMT...


Hahahah, is it terrible that I forgot this was a GMT diver? Now, if I don't want to take my expensive Rolex Pepsi GMT or my Tudor Pepsi GMT on a trip, I can grab my more affordable Aquadive Poseidon GMT and be ready for the water too (unlike my Hamilton GMT on leather). Doh!

HOW IS THE LUME?


----------



## matthew P

DocJekl said:


> Hahahah, is it terrible that I forgot this was a GMT diver? Now, if I don't want to take my expensive Rolex Pepsi GMT or my Tudor Pepsi GMT on a trip, I can grab my more affordable Aquadive Poseidon GMT and be ready for the water too (unlike my Hamilton GMT on leather). Doh!
> 
> HOW IS THE LUME?


hey Doc, looking forward to seeing the comparison pictures of the two posideon's


----------



## DocJekl

matthew P said:


> hey Doc, looking forward to seeing the comparison pictures of the two posideon's


Sure thing.

FYI - I brought my DOXA Poseidon on a cruise in October just to able to say that I snorkeled in Bahamas with it, and I did the same with my Omega Planet Ocean 9300 and Tudor Pepsi GMT. One guy who noticed them thought I was nuts with 3 watches on the sailboat - I was trying to keep them hidden from everyone but with 30 people around it was a little difficult. I wish the Aquadive Poseidon had been with me too.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

DocJekl said:


> Hahahah, is it terrible that I forgot this was a GMT diver? Now, if I don't want to take my expensive Rolex Pepsi GMT or my Tudor Pepsi GMT on a trip, I can grab my more affordable Aquadive Poseidon GMT and be ready for the water too (unlike my Hamilton GMT on leather). Doh!
> 
> HOW IS THE LUME?


This sucker is like a torch!!...



Look at that... it even lights up the GMT!

Hey Doc... I might as well have forgotten it!


----------



## wedgehammer

This is one photogenic beast


----------



## Grimlock_1

Beautiful shots. That polish edge vs the brush side contrast is gorgeous.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

Grimlock_1 said:


> Beautiful shots. That polish edge vs the brush side contrast is gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


thanks, that's my favourite part. so easy to photograph, it just loves the light


----------



## valuewatchguy

Love the pics guys! If anyone has found themselves over committed because of Christmas arouind the corner or because they have too many other pre-orders incoming. OR just decided this isn't for you.......hit me up in a DM!

Thanks,


----------



## ps90s

valuewatchguy said:


> Love the pics guys! If anyone has found themselves over committed because of Christmas arouind the corner or because they have too many other pre-orders incoming.......hit me up in a DM!
> 
> Thanks,


They still have some available in Batch 2 if you cant find one


----------



## PolishX

the 2nd batch same goes right ? how about the 10% off first time order I gotta ask ? Also 3rd question the remainder is due in Feb on the 2nd batch right


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

PolishX said:


> the 2nd batch same goes right ? how about the 10% off first time order I gotta ask ? Also 3rd question the remainder is due in Feb on the 2nd batch right


Sorry... I don't understand the questions.

Can you see Russia from there...??!!


----------



## arutlosjr11

wedgehammer said:


> got mine yesterday, what a chunky beast!


Love it!


----------



## PolishX

LOL No I can't . When I registered yesterday I got a 10% coupon on the next purchase from Aquadive. Just wondering if the Aquadive rep that chimed in earlier could officially comment on that


----------



## Aquadive mod2

PolishX said:


> LOL No I can't . When I registered yesterday I got a 10% coupon on the next purchase from Aquadive. Just wondering if the Aquadive rep that chimed in earlier could officially comment on that


Hi, coupon codes apply to every item on the site except pre-orders. there is a note in the terms about pre-orders, now it is also visible on the popup window


----------



## PolishX

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi, coupon codes apply to every item on the site except pre-orders. there is a note in the terms about pre-orders, now it is also visible on the popup window


No worries, Had to try. Thinking the Poseidon will be mine especially if the balance isn't due till Feb, nice early college grad gift to myself


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS

Got mine today


----------



## DocJekl

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> Got mine today


Nice, but bummer that I was hoping to be the first to post the two Poseidon LE together.


----------



## Grimlock_1

Does the watch come with the Posiden badge in the your pic? 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS

Grimlock_1 said:


> Does the watch come with the Posiden badge in the your pic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Yes, the patch is included.


----------



## Elmero

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> Got mine today


Lovely photo!

Would you do a brief "mano a mano" comparison of the two? Nothing too in-depth (although, that would be awesome)... I'm sure some members (apart from me, that is) would find it interesting!

Cheers and enjoy your Poseidons!


----------



## nervexpro55

Is Aquadive letting owners choose serial numbers?


----------



## HusabergAngola79

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> Got mine today


Now i must buy the aquadive...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadive mod2

nervexpro55 said:


> Is Aquadive letting owners choose serial numbers?


Serial numbers are allocated on first come first serve basis


----------



## nervexpro55

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Serial numbers are allocated on first come first serve basis


Thanks AD mod2.


----------



## nervexpro55

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Serial numbers are allocated on first come first serve basis


Thanks AD mod2.


----------



## PolishX

Any left ?


----------



## Aquadive mod1

PolishX said:


> Any left ?


Yes, just a few though.

Thank you,
Customer Care
Aquadive Watches


----------



## valuewatchguy

Aquadive mod1 said:


> Yes, just a few though.
> 
> Thank you,
> Customer Care
> Aquadive Watches


But these won't deliver until February 2020?


----------



## PolishX

OK When I get home the visa comes out. Cant beat the price , function etc.


----------



## Aquadive mod1

valuewatchguy said:


> But these won't deliver until February 2020?


Correct.


----------



## DocJekl

Got an email reply from Aquadive confirming that my watch should be shipping very soon this month. I paid for it about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## valuewatchguy

DocJekl said:


> Got an email reply from Aquadive confirming that my watch should be shipping very soon this month. I paid for it about 2 weeks ago.


you made the full purchase or the remainder of the original balance? I had contacted AD directly and they told me that round 1 was sold out. I would have bought if I knew it was only 2 weeks wait.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

valuewatchguy said:


> you made the full purchase or the remainder of the original balance? I had contacted AD directly and they told me that round 1 was sold out. I would have bought if I knew it was only 2 weeks wait.


The first 200 pieces should all deliver the next few days, all pre-orders of 201 - 300 will ship in February, and 31 pieces are left to order from.


----------



## cykelmyggendk

Aquadive mod2 said:


> The first 200 pieces should all deliver the next few days, all pre-orders of 201 - 300 will ship in February, and 31 pieces are left to order from.


I ordered the 20th and paid the balance 12/11. Wrote to customer service a couple of weeks ago about ETA. No reply.
Should I be worried ?
Regards 
Peter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1

cykelmyggendk said:


> I ordered the 20th and paid the balance 12/11. Wrote to customer service a couple of weeks ago about ETA. No reply.
> Should I be worried ?
> Regards
> Peter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, I paid mine in the 28 Nov a d emailed them 3 days ago. They said it's been assembled and will be posted on the up until the 20th.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

This is why I don’t like preorders as no matter how organised something is or isn’t there is always questions and confusion and some customers will need there hand holding through the whole experience especially if they have money tide up in it , I’m surprised why any retailer would do it as they must get lots of emails the only reason I see is no money tide up in the venture


----------



## Grimlock_1

It's leading up to Xmas that's why we are anxious as whether we'll get it before. Normally all business shuts down over Xmas period for 2 weeks. If it doesn't come than the perception is that it will be longer. Hope you can understand why we want clarification as when it will be shipped. 

If it was any other time of the year, It wouldn't bother me a bit. 



Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

I totally understand and this is also why I don’t like preorder even though I do enough of them on kickstarter, why pay for something if it’s not ready and it also doesn’t fill you with confidence on the funding reasons


----------



## DocJekl

valuewatchguy said:


> you made the full purchase or the remainder of the original balance? I had contacted AD directly and they told me that round 1 was sold out. I would have bought if I knew it was only 2 weeks wait.


I pre-ordered and paid my deposit on Sept 23rd (on day #3). I just paid the final payment a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Monkeynuts said:


> I totally understand and this is also why I don't like preorder even though I do enough of them on kickstarter, why pay for something if it's not ready and it also doesn't fill you with confidence on the funding reasons


Hi, you know that we started the pre-order model in the watch industry in 2001 with the first Doxa SUB300T re-edition, although it was the beginning of a new era in the watch business, even back then it had no financial/funding reason, it is business model that car manufacturers like Toyota, Ferrari, BMW to Daimler Benz utilize and definitely not out of funding reasons, it is also common in many other industries too, this model gives the manufacturer the confidence to manufacture without risk and also gives the consumer a big financial advantage and the exclusivity. You can call it founder edition, first edition, final edition, limited edition, It is one of those situations that you can call it win/win in trade.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

cykelmyggendk said:


> I ordered the 20th and paid the balance 12/11. Wrote to customer service a couple of weeks ago about ETA. No reply.
> Should I be worried ?
> Regards
> Peter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, please check your spam folder, 
email from Nov. 26th now resent...

We are assembling and regulating (adjusting) each watch in 5 positions which is a very time consuming process, we started shipping in batches of 5 to 10 pieces per day on November 23rd, we will continue to ship until December 20th, so depending on the serial number of your order, we will ship on first come first serve basis and we are trying to do our best and fulfill all orders before December 31st.


----------



## cykelmyggendk

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi, please check your spam folder,
> email from Nov. 26th now resent...
> 
> We are assembling and regulating (adjusting) each watch in 5 positions which is a very time consuming process, we started shipping in batches of 5 to 10 pieces per day on November 23rd, we will continue to ship until December 20th, so depending on the serial number of your order, we will ship on first come first serve basis and we are trying to do our best and fulfill all orders before December 31st.


Watch is now shipped...Thank you AD 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Not shipped yet :-(

But, I'd rather it be adjusted properly than be rushed out the door and have to be sent back for regulation...


----------



## nsx_23

Mine arrived ytd...feels great on the wrist. Running about +7s/d at the moment but too early to test thoroughly.


----------



## cykelmyggendk

Arrived yesterday. Really impressive so far... 
cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drrobfz305

Really impressed with fit and quality despite my small wrist size. Hope you all get yours soon. I think it will look sweet with a Tropic strap as well. The lume is unreal, probably the best ive seen. 👍🏼


----------



## Grimlock_1

Very nice Gents. Mine's in the international mail sorting room. Maybe I get it today, maybe I'll get it Monday. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanstr

The yellow strap looks great on the watch.


----------



## DocJekl

Mine shipped a few days ago, but I didn't know until it showed up on Thursday with out warning. I only took a couple of quick pics this evening, wound it, and set the time. I'll probably also test the timekeeping too.

I pulled the sticker off the crystal for the lume shot. Sorry for the poor iPhone pics.


----------



## Grimlock_1

Got mine yesterday aswell. Beautiful









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkeelan

Got mine today #200 last of the first batch. Awesome quality


----------



## MegaloMajik

Got mine just hours ago.
Quality is better than expected, I actually might keep this... still deliberating.. havent removed the wrap. Finishing is quite nice, though I'm not a fan of the sharp inner edges between the lugs, also I'm disappointed by the lack of HRV valve, the samples sent to Worn and Wound and Page&Cooper had them, and while it was a feature that I never would use it gave the watch that extra cool little detail.
Isofranes feel real good!


----------



## MegaloMajik

Forgot my pic, only one I've taken so far, there's a hole in my heary where the valve should be


----------



## Grimlock_1

MegaloMajik said:


> Got mine just hours ago.
> Quality is better than expected, I actually might keep this... still deliberating.. havent removed the wrap. Finishing is quite nice, though I'm not a fan of the sharp inner edges between the lugs, also I'm disappointed by the lack of HRV valve, the samples sent to Worn and Wound and Page&Cooper had them, and while it was a feature that I never would use it gave the watch that extra cool little detail.
> Isofranes feel real good!


I was just thinking about that. The sample on PNC have the escape vale but this doesnt. Why's that ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik

Grimlock_1 said:


> I was just thinking about that. The sample on PNC have the escape vale but this doesnt. Why's that ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Sample models generally come with a disclaimer of being subject to change more or less. My guess is that Synchron always intended to use a cheaper case for the Poseidon than the regular GMT models, and only used the hrv cases for the samples because thats what they had left over from their non-limited production pieces.
I was seriously looking forward to having an hrv valve only half visible behind a strap silly as that sounds!

Once again though, a real nice watch for the price regardless. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1

Tbh, I'll never get enough depth to use the HEV, so it doesn't really bother me. But for pro divers, there maybe a difference for them. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Grimlock_1 said:


> Tbh, I'll never get enough depth to use the HEV, so it doesn't really bother me. But for pro divers, there maybe a difference for them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Doubtful...


----------



## DocJekl

Grimlock_1 said:


> Tbh, I'll never get enough depth to use the HEV, so it doesn't really bother me. But for pro divers, there maybe a difference for them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


It won't matter to most pro divers either, unless they spend their weeks in a diving bell under great pressure in a helium rich environment.


----------



## Grimlock_1

No sure if the GMT is working right. I set my GMT hand about 7 hours behind yesterday and today, my hour bands are caught up with my GMT hands. How do the GMT hand work? Doesn't I moved proportion to the hour hand So it's always behind or Infront ? 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24

The GMT hand will run 24 hours per rotation vice 12. So mechanically it will be the 7 hours behind you set it at, but relative to each other they will vary.


----------



## Aquadive mod1

Lifer24 said:


> The GMT hand will run 24 hours per rotation vice 12. So mechanically it will be the 7 hours behind you set it at, but relative to each other they will vary.


This is correct, the regular hour hand will rotate around the dial twice for every one rotation of the GMT hand. If you set the GMT hand to the same time zone as the regular hour hand, they should read the same time. The GMT hand will read on the outer 24 hour ring and the regular hour hand will read on the main 12 hour markers.

Aquadive Mod 1


----------



## MegaloMajik

I actually like the gmt hand on this watch even though it makes little sense on a diver. Not sure if I'd prefer it with or without, but I like way it compliments the logo and rehaut. 
No longer on the fence with this one, definitely a keeper and I'm glad I preordered.
Still wish it had the hev though

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadive mod2

MegaloMajik said:


> I actually like the gmt hand on this watch even though it makes little sense on a diver. Not sure if I'd prefer it with or without, but I like way it compliments the logo and rehaut.
> No longer on the fence with this one, definitely a keeper and I'm glad I preordered.
> Still wish it had the hev though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


The evolution of the dive watch as a tool for recreational and professional divers since the Sixties has dictated what features were need to add functionality, safety and reliability. But over the past 2 decades Watch companies have been competing by overengineering their watches and adding technical features, and I have to admit Aquadive was/is one of them. But when Aquadive was approached by Poseidon to create a practical everyday divers, it quickly became obvious that this watch will not be about extreme specs and a gazillion meter water resistance and triple HRVs.
As most of recreational divers have to travel to a remote resort to dive, the GMT idea was born, and the main focus was every day practicality, that is why the HRV was ditched and overall height was reduced and the GMT was added. This is a modern Interpretation of a practical dive and water sports watch with practical functionality. In fact, most of us, who travel will find the GMT function extremely useful in everyday life and more important than an HRV.


----------



## MegaloMajik

I get what you're saying but most... ALL divers I know rely on dive computers, not analog watches. 
The wrist watch itself is far outdated as a dive tool, a modern dive watch is an anachronism. That being said I think the concept of overbuilt tools I will never use becomes appealing, kind of like a suped up sports car that I will never test the true limits of on the highway ; it's built to do what I'll never do, but it can and it looks the part.

Thanks for the reply



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor

I don't dive anymore. Detached a retina on my last dive. While I agree with you about divers using dive computers now, I always found it reassuring to have a good old fashioned mechanical wristwatch with me for that belt, braces and safety pins thing  Anachronism maybe but far outdated as a dive tool definitely not. Interestingly enough all the divers I know, and that includes sat divers, still wear a watch



MegaloMajik said:


> I get what you're saying but most... ALL divers I know rely on dive computers, not analog watches.
> The wrist watch itself is far outdated as a dive tool, a modern dive watch is an anachronism. That being said I think the concept of overbuilt tools I will never use becomes appealing, kind of like a suped up sports car that I will never test the true limits of on the highway ; it's built to do what I'll never do, but it can and it looks the part.
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Mine is running on average about 5-7 sec/day. I'll take that, especially since it seems to be improved as it breaks in.


----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## PolishX

Sold Out ?


----------



## Stellite

wedgehammer said:


>


great picture. Can't wait to receive mine.


----------



## Grimlock_1

Glow glow glow.










Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Yep... a torch! It even lights up the rehaut!


----------



## Stellite

Some comments; I agree that the GMT feature is unnecessary for a diver watch. The reason why I prefer it is because it forces the company to use the eta 2892 based caliber which is quite possibly the best eta caliber ever made in my opinion. It has been the caliber of choice for IWC and Omega prior to going to in house movements. 

As far as a hev is concerned, as others have said unless you plan on living in a bell, there is no need for it. It is a useless device for 99.99% of divers. 

As for modern diving, yes, mechanical analog watches are not as common these days, as most people use two dive computers. Many do a console and a wrist or two wrist. However, computers are just that. A mechanical time piece is a good backup to a computer or even two computers. An auto, eco drive or kinetic are good insurance and backup. So while not necessary, fun to have and perfectly justifiable. 

But lets face it for most people who buy dive watches, the most they will do is swim with them.


----------



## smb

I pulled the trigger on this model after hesitating for months. I believe that there are about 10 left.


----------



## Stellite

smb said:


> I pulled the trigger on this model after hesitating for months. I believe that there are about 10 left.


9 now......


----------



## pkeelan

Does the Poseidon have applied indices??


----------



## Aquadive mod1

pkeelan said:


> Does the Poseidon have applied indices??


No, it has painted indices.


----------



## Grimlock_1

When will the new BOR bracelet be ready for this model ? 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero

Grimlock_1 said:


> When will the new BOR bracelet be ready for this model ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Also looking forward to it.


----------



## RyanLower72

Anyone know why this model does not have "Made in Germany" on the dial at 6pm location as other Aquadive watches?


----------



## Elmero

RyanLower72 said:


> Anyone know why this model does not have "Made in Germany" on the dial at 6pm location as other Aquadive watches?


The model it is based on (Bathysphere 100 GMT) doesn't have that text in its dial. But in its (the Bathysphere's) caseback it reads "Swiss made movement - German made case", while the Poseidon's caseback lacks any such information. Probably due to design reasons.

BTW, does anybody know the grade (top, elabore...) of the movement inside the Poseidon?


----------



## Aquadive mod2

RyanLower72 said:


> Anyone know why this model does not have "Made in Germany" on the dial at 6pm location as other Aquadive watches?


the "Made in Germany" label has become a joke over the past years, there are some $150 watches on EBay that carry the "Made in Germany" label, and there is nothing German about them

Aquadive feels that those labels are deceitful, because sometimes they give inferior quality products the legitimacy to bear a label they don't deserve. The new Swiss Made law indicates that the design and prototype, movement and assembly are to be carried out in Switzerland, The new Aquadive Poseidon was designed in 1970 in the USA, prototyped in germany in 2013, which disqualifies it from the Swiss Made label, main parts of the case are machined in Germany, the movements are made in Switzerland and the watches were assembled in Switzerland too, and there are even more substantial costs for parts spent in Switzerland, despite those facts and the high quality and European origin of most components, the watches are not Swiss Made according to the "Swiss Made" label although they have more parts of Swiss Origin, and more costs spent in Switzerland than many "Swiss Made" watches.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Elmero said:


> The model it is based on (Bathysphere 100 GMT) doesn't have that text in its dial. But in its (the Bathysphere's) caseback it reads "Swiss made movement - German made case", while the Poseidon's caseback lacks any such information. Probably due to design reasons.
> 
> BTW, does anybody know the grade (top, elabore...) of the movement inside the Poseidon?


The movements are Elabore and are then adjusted in 5 positions


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Elmero said:


> Also looking forward to it.


A complete new bracelet is in the works right now, expected ETA is April 2020


----------



## Elmero

Aquadive mod2 said:


> A complete new bracelet is in the works right now, expected ETA is April 2020


Fantastic! Thanks for addressing my questions.
Cheers!


----------



## Stellite

Aquadive mod2 said:


> A complete new bracelet is in the works right now, expected ETA is April 2020


Awesome. Also, I noticed the quantity available went up to 36 from 8. What happened there? How many total watches are in this second run?


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Stellite said:


> Awesome. Also, I noticed the quantity available went up to 36 from 8. What happened there? How many total watches are in this second run?


Hi, this is a 300 piece edition. The quantity on the store page only indicates how many pieces are assembled and ready to ship, and does not indicate general availability. And now all watches were assembled and the 36 pieces reflect the last pieces available of the entire edition


----------



## RyanLower72

Elmero said:


> The model it is based on (Bathysphere 100 GMT) doesn't have that text in its dial. But in its (the Bathysphere's) caseback it reads "Swiss made movement - German made case", while the Poseidon's caseback lacks any such information. Probably due to design reasons.
> 
> BTW, does anybody know the grade (top, elabore...) of the movement inside the Poseidon?


Thanks for replying Elmero!


----------



## RyanLower72

Thanks Elmero!


----------



## RyanLower72

Thank you Aquadive Mod2!


----------



## Forsythjones

Does anyone know what is on the DVD that came with my watch? I don’t have a DVD player in 2020...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Not much that isn't on their website... do you own a computer?


----------



## Forsythjones

Of course but computers don’t really come with DVD drives anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Forsythjones said:


> Of course but computers don't really come with DVD drives anymore.


Ummm... I was referring to looking up the website.

Yep mine, has one as well.


----------



## Monkeynuts

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Ummm... I was referring to looking up the website.
> 
> Yep mine, has one as well.


Wait..we are on a watch forum on the web and your asking if he has access to the internet?? My guess would be yes


----------



## Forsythjones

Look what up on the website? I’m just asking if anyone knows what is on the included Aquadive DVD!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

Forsythjones said:


> Look what up on the website? I'm just asking if anyone knows what is on the included Aquadive DVD!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure it is just operating instructions had one with a bathysphere 100 and at that time had a pc with a drive, I also have half a dozen of doxa dvds and I'm guessing the same on those, 2020 would of thought a memory stick better option


----------



## Forsythjones

Monkeynuts said:


> I'm pretty sure it is just operating instructions had one with a bathysphere 100 and at that time had a pc with a drive, I also have half a dozen of doxa dvds and I'm guessing the same on those, 2020 would of thought a memory stick better option


Ha ok thanks! I'll pop it in next time I'm over at grandmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landscape

For anyone wondering how the Poseidon looks on a beads of rice bracelet...















This bracelet is from Geckota, but as a disclaimer, it took some minor handiwork to get it to fit on the Aquadive. According to my calipers, the Aquadive lug-to-lug was 21.90mm, and the Geckota end links were 21.97mm, so I had to carefully sand off 0.035mm from each end of the end links to get a perfect fit. This was simple enough and at the end of the day it all worked out.


----------



## Cobia

Landscape said:


> For anyone wondering how the Poseidon looks on a beads of rice bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 14805919
> View attachment 14805923
> 
> 
> This bracelet is from Geckota, but as a disclaimer, it took some minor handiwork to get it to fit on the Aquadive. According to my calipers, the Aquadive lug-to-lug was 21.90mm, and the Geckota end links were 21.97mm, so I had to carefully sand off 0.035mm from each end of the end links to get a perfect fit. This was simple enough and at the end of the day it all worked out.


Looks amazing mate.
One of the best looking divers ive seen in a long time.


----------



## dspaulson

Stellite said:


> As for modern diving, yes, mechanical analog watches are not as common these days, as most people use two dive computers. Many do a console and a wrist or two wrist. However, computers are just that. A mechanical time piece is a good backup to a computer or even two computers. An auto, eco drive or kinetic are good insurance and backup. So while not necessary, fun to have and perfectly justifiable.
> 
> But lets face it for most people who buy dive watches, the most they will do is swim with them.


Yep, I just ordered a Poseidon, and it'll definitely see some dives in the coming months.....as a backup to my computer as you point out.

That said, there's another use-case for why I think a good old-school analog dive watch is useful. My choice of wrist-based dive computer (a Shearwater Perdix) is so large and silly looking (despite being one of the ultimate computers on the market...) that it's only suitable on the wrist for the few moments that I'm putting on my gear and jumping in the water. So there is logistical stuff (e.g. get to the boat on time) that makes having something on your wrist the entire boat ride that you then don't have to stash away (i.e. a phone which I usually bury in my bag) for the dive itself, quite convenient.

Further to this point, that's why I felt that adding a GMT diver to my collection was a cool bonus as a practical travel feature on drive trips to other time zones. Agree that like with HRVs it's unnecessary though. It'll probably mostly be used for a quick glance to know if my European colleagues have likely left the office for the day, or if I can still catch them ;-0


----------



## Stellite

Just received mine
Awesome. The size is just about perfect and smaller than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## dspaulson

Stellite said:


> Just received mine
> Awesome. The size is just about perfect and smaller than I thought it was going to be.
> 
> View attachment 14818627


What size wrist do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stellite

7.5 inch wrist.


----------



## GSMaster

Nice look with the rice bracelet


----------



## Forsythjones

I have a black and yellow erikas originals strap incoming for mine, will post photos


----------



## nervexpro55

Aquadive delivered my Poseidon today and I love it. Even more so since my name is James and got serial number 007. Also just bought my first Walther PPK yesterday.


----------



## nervexpro55

nervexpro55 said:


> Aquadive delivered my Poseidon today and I love it. Even more so since my name is James and got serial number 007. Also just bought my first Walther PPK yesterday.


Can someone tell me why the pictures upload sideways? Very annoying.


----------



## nervexpro55

nervexpro55 said:


> Aquadive delivered my Poseidon today and I love it. Even more so since my name is James and got serial number 007. Also just bought my first Walther PPK yesterday.


Can someone tell me why the pictures upload sideways? Very annoying.


----------



## Khamenman

I just got mine as well, #94. Would be nice if I got #100 instead. Size wise, it is as I expected, but a bit thicker than I prefer. Still love it anyway


----------



## dspaulson

Khamenman said:


> I just got mine as well, #94. Would be nice if I got #100 instead. Size wise, it is as I expected, but a bit thicker than I prefer. Still love it anyway


when did you place your order? I am waiting on one from the last batch...


----------



## wedgehammer

always a delight to photograph...


----------



## Grimlock_1

You got a nice camera to take these shots.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Grimlock_1 said:


> You got a nice camera to take these shots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


It's not the camera.


----------



## nervexpro55

Wondering if anyone received a Aquadive labeled buckle for there Poseidon?


----------



## Grimlock_1

What do you mean label buckle? I got a Posiden label patch that you can see on wetsuits and stuff. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero

nervexpro55 said:


> Wondering if anyone received a Aquadive labeled buckle for there Poseidon?


Unsigned here. Also different buckle (can't remember the denomination, but one of the best ones and one of the cheaper ones - but still good-) with each band.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

nervexpro55 said:


> Wondering if anyone received a Aquadive labeled buckle for there Poseidon?


Posted a suggestion to AD (in an earlier reply or possibly a different thread) about the buckle and it would be nice to be signed. These come with ISOfrane straps, as one owns the other (can't remember which).


----------



## wedgehammer

apologies for sharing more pictures, can't help taking more pictures of my muse


----------



## Grimlock_1

I love it on the yellow strap. On casual Fridays, theres an internal struggle in my mind as to which watch I should wear, the Aquadive or the new ninja Sumo. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth

I’ve always had a secret crush on these...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraserH3

I took an aquadove” and just pre ordered this puppy. This one was meant for the yellow strap!
Now just 18 left. ...


----------



## TraserH3

Question is why is there another copy listing for $ 100 more in the synchron store?


----------



## Aquadive mod2

TraserH3 said:


> Question is why is there another copy listing for $ 100 more in the synchron store?


The pre-order period has now expired


----------



## TraserH3

Aquadive mod2 said:


> The pre-order period has now expired


I paid the $400, what will the balance be?


----------



## Jaguarshark

Arrived today! Im in love.


----------



## mitchjrj

I love this pairing on my non-Poseidon. Just makes me smile.



Jaguarshark said:


>


----------



## TraserH3

Nice! What was timing between preorder and ship?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadive mod1

TraserH3 said:


> Nice! What was timing between preorder and ship?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Orders are shipping as we speak.


----------



## Aquadive mod1

TraserH3 said:


> Nice! What was timing between preorder and ship?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Orders are shipping as we speak.


----------



## TraserH3

Ok great. I’ll patiently awaiting email invoicing the balance amount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadive mod1

TraserH3 said:


> Ok great. I'll patiently awaiting email invoicing the balance amount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is the final payment link:

https://shop.aquadive.com/product/aquadive-poseidon-gmt-balance/

You can pay now and it will ship this month.


----------



## Grimlock_1

Hey guys, here's a good review by Bruce Williams. He runs a pretty good YouTube channel and his reviews are straight up, no bs. Does great macro shots and his honest with his reviews and calls it as it is.

Check it out.






Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## itibiertia0887

Placed and order will patiently awaiting email invoicing the balance amount.


----------



## TraserH3

Aquadive mod1 said:


> Here is the final payment link:
> 
> https://shop.aquadive.com/product/aquadive-poseidon-gmt-balance/
> 
> You can pay now and it will ship this month.


Well can you send me an email when mine is ready to ship? Don't want to have 1k paid but have to wait. That's what the 400 was for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadive mod2

TraserH3 said:


> Well can you send me an email when mine is ready to ship? Don't want to have 1k paid but have to wait. That's what the 400 was for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The final batch of the 300 piece edition is now ready to ship, so whenever you complete your order, your watch will ship within 2-3 business days


----------



## TraserH3

Ok great. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

hope you get yours soon


----------



## Elmero

Aquadive mod2 said:


> A complete new bracelet is in the works right now, expected ETA is April 2020


I know the pandemic possibly messed the ETA for the bracelet, but still wanted to check. What's the status?

Stay safe!


----------



## mitchjrj

Elmero said:


> I know the pandemic possibly messed the ETA for the bracelet, but still wanted to check. What's the status?
> 
> Stay safe!


Very, very interested to see this. Think the Bathy will scream on steel. Love this watch.


----------



## Grimlock_1

I think this is it.

https://shop.aquadive.com/product/b...bracelet-with-automatic-ratcheting-extension/

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero

Grimlock_1 said:


> I think this is it.
> 
> https://shop.aquadive.com/product/b...bracelet-with-automatic-ratcheting-extension/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


That's the one. But still appears as "out of stock"... Hence, my question.


----------



## Grimlock_1

I actually like this one from Watch gecko. It has a flat end link which matches the Aquadive lugs and at a fraction of the price. Also looks much lighter and comfy.

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-beads-of-rice-premium-stainless-steel-watch-strap

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Grimlock_1 said:


> I actually like this one from Watch gecko. It has a flat end link which matches the Aquadive lugs and at a fraction of the price. Also looks much lighter and comfy.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-beads-of-rice-premium-stainless-steel-watch-strap
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I have this one and it's indeed beautiful...but I couldn't get it to fit in my non-Poseidon BS GMT.


----------



## Grimlock_1

I've heard people having to file the sides on the bracelet to fit the lugs. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

I will definitely be buying the Aquadive beads of rice I had one couple of years ago and it really was a solid chunk of steal


----------



## Grimlock_1

Monkeynuts said:


> I will definitely be buying the Aquadive beads of rice I had one couple of years ago and it really was a solid chunk of steal
> View attachment 15045985


The watch is already hefty. Does the BOR bracelet added extra weight ? It is manageable?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

Yes definitely adds a lot of weight, not for everyday wear but really was a quality bracelet


----------



## Elmero

Elmero said:


> I know the pandemic possibly messed the ETA for the bracelet, but still wanted to check. What's the status?
> 
> Stay safe!


Anything, @Aquadive mod2?


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Elmero said:


> Anything, @Aquadive mod2?


Hi, we are still working on it, we will not be ready until late Fall


----------



## Elmero

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi, we are still working on it, we will not be ready until late Fall


Got it. Thanks for replying and keep safe!


----------



## Popeye722

What are peoples opinions on the legibility of the GMT dial vs the standard bs100? The one gear patrol or worn&wound review said the daily was somewhat small and the hands harder to read. They were the only review that said that though. Just trying to figure out which watch to go with. SS BS100, blue bs100, or the Poseidon GMT. Dont think the 300 would be good for a daily wearer but it does look awesome


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Are we not posting pics. Eh. Here's mine anyways










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Popeye722 said:


> What are peoples opinions on the legibility of the GMT dial vs the standard bs100?


I have the GMT and the new BS100 blue. I don't have any issues with legibility of the former. Kind of an odd comment on those reviews IMO. Plenty of real estate. I wouldn't let that dissuade you if you want the complication. I love them both.


----------



## mitchjrj

reluctantsnowman said:


> Are we not posting pics. Eh. Here's mine anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like that pairing


----------



## reluctantsnowman

mitchjrj said:


> Really like that pairing


My skinny wrist thanks you. This is the biggest watch I own outside of the tuna and they both shine in Erika

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Popeye722 said:


> What are peoples opinions on the legibility of the GMT dial vs the standard bs100? The one gear patrol or worn&wound review said the daily was somewhat small and the hands harder to read. They were the only review that said that though. Just trying to figure out which watch to go with. SS BS100, blue bs100, or the Poseidon GMT. Dont think the 300 would be good for a daily wearer but it does look awesome


The GMT is pretty awesome to look at. Posted a wrist shot from today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popeye722

Thanks guys. Still haven't made a choice, I keep jumping around from GMT to the blue. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Monkeynuts

On a Helson seatbelt mesh


----------



## boatswain

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 15201693
> 
> On a Helson seatbelt mesh


Looks great with the mesh


----------



## reluctantsnowman

boatswain said:


> Looks great with the mesh


Seconded.. is that mesh available separately

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Glorious time of day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1

This is a fun watch to wear in summer. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

reluctantsnowman said:


> Seconded.. is that mesh available separately
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is


----------



## wiesi1989

reluctantsnowman said:


> Glorious time of day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask how big your wrist is sir? Thank you.


----------



## reluctantsnowman

wiesi1989 said:


> May I ask how big your wrist is sir? Thank you.


You may.. its 7 inches


----------



## wiesi1989

Thank you, now I know its too big for me. I only have 6,5" - flat wrist. Upper Arm size 17" - but my wrists do not grow


----------



## woodsteel23

Is this model still available? I tried to click the “but now” button on Aquadive’s official website but was directed to a page that had an error message.


----------



## Crazy Cajun

I’ve sent two messages to Aquadive over the last three weeks regarding purchasing and the reply....chirp, chirp, chirp. 

Moved on and bought a Doxa. Problem solved. 

The AD website looks and acts like a grade school kid built and maintains it.


----------



## Papacgg

People swear by aqua dive watches but I just don’t see it being as nice as the Doxa. My opinion


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Rick M posted on the Facebook group that it's still available at preorder price










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr

reluctantsnowman said:


> Rick M posted on the Facebook group that it's still available at preorder price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there some special coupon code to get the preorder price? It's says on the website that preorder price was $1490 but is sells for $1788. What Facebook group is that?

Edit: Sorry, never mind. $1490 is without VAT and $1788 is including 20% VAT. My bad!


----------



## MaBr

Got this today and I freakin' love it!


----------



## watchobs

MaBr said:


> Got this today and I freakin' love it!
> View attachment 15467703
> 
> View attachment 15467707
> 
> View attachment 15467708
> 
> View attachment 15467710
> 
> View attachment 15467713


Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## boatswain

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## mitchjrj

MaBr said:


> Got this today and I freakin' love it!
> 
> View attachment 15467708


This shot highlights how well the case, crown and bezel are executed.


----------



## MaBr

watchobs said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club!
> 
> View attachment 15467844
> 
> 
> View attachment 15467846


Thanks mate! Oh man, it looks really good on that yellow strap. I was saving that for later but now I just have to try it. Lovely pictures by the way!


----------



## MaBr

boatswain said:


> Very nice! Congrats!


Thank you very much!



mitchjrj said:


> This shot highlights how well the case, crown and bezel are executed.


Yes, they are very well executed and this watch stands up to the macro shots perfectly. 👌


----------



## Grimlock_1

The yellow in the watch is really extenuated further when matched with the yellow strap. The black strap dulls the colours. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr

This has gotten so much time on the wrist since I got it. Loooove it!


----------



## pley3r

Well the order is in. Now to wait until December for the final batch to ship :O


----------



## Grimlock_1

MaBr said:


> This has gotten so much time on the wrist since I got it. Loooove it!
> View attachment 15509242
> 
> 
> View attachment 15509249


Which strap do you like it more with?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr

Grimlock_1 said:


> Which strap do you like it more with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


If you mean between the yellow and the black Isofrane it's a hard decision. The yellow really makes the yellow on the dial pop and the whole package is brilliant. The black makes it much easier to wear as a daily since it's more subdued. If I had to choose I'd go with the yellow though, it's a perfect combination.


----------



## nsx_23

I cant seem to get in touch with Aquadive customer service for some reason....Mine has been running a bit fast (+20s/d) and I want to send it in for regulation, but I've sent several emails and no replies at all. Seems like pretty poor customer service.....shame as the watch is a stunner on the wrist.


----------



## Synchron

nsx_23 said:


> I cant seem to get in touch with Aquadive customer service for some reason....Mine has been running a bit fast (+20s/d) and I want to send it in for regulation, but I've sent several emails and no replies at all. Seems like pretty poor customer service.....shame as the watch is a stunner on the wrist.


Hi there, I assume your email is being blocked by the spam filter, so please use one of 3 those means, contact form: Contact - Aquadive watches, phone or livechat, your request will be handled immediately !


----------



## nsx_23

Yep I used the online form several times...


----------



## Synchron

nsx_23 said:


> Yep I used the online form several times...


Please send me your name and email address via PM


----------



## VinceWatch

I would like to have one to go with my Poseidon Scuba gear.


----------



## MegaloMajik

MaBr said:


> If you mean between the yellow and the black Isofrane it's a hard decision. The yellow really makes the yellow on the dial pop and the whole package is brilliant. The black makes it much easier to wear as a daily since it's more subdued. If I had to choose I'd go with the yellow though, it's a perfect combination.


I haven't double checked with calipers, but the yellow strap is definitely thicker than the black, the former is also less pliable than the latter as well!
I think I prefer the black for this reason alone.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

How would this new case wear for a 6.75” wrist?

I am eyeballing the turquoise. Is it using the newer slimmer case same as the Poseidon?


----------



## watchobs

boatswain said:


> How would this new case wear for a 6.75" wrist?
> 
> I am eyeballing the turquoise. Is it using the newer slimmer case same as the Poseidon?


Boatswain, I also have a 6 3/4" wrist. Hope that helps!


----------



## MaBr

MegaloMajik said:


> I haven't double checked with calipers, but the yellow strap is definitely thicker than the black, the former is also less pliable than the latter as well!
> I think I prefer the black for this reason alone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I put the black and yellow I got with the watch side by side and they are identical, both in thickness and softness. Could your yellow strap be from an older batch maybe?


----------



## MaBr

boatswain said:


> How would this new case wear for a 6.75" wrist?
> 
> I am eyeballing the turquoise. Is it using the newer slimmer case same as the Poseidon?


I've got a 6,5" wrist and it fits great. Check my pictures in this thread, there should be at least one wrist shot.


----------



## boatswain

Thanks guys I'll scroll back to check


----------



## MegaloMajik

MaBr said:


> I put the black and yellow I got with the watch side by side and they are identical, both in thickness and softness. Could your yellow strap be from an older batch maybe?


That could be it, mine was from the first batch.
The yellow strap is without a doubt more rigid on mine. I'm going to give it a crude measure tonight.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

Anybody here actually take theirs diving?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1

I went for a swim in the ocean 2 weeks ago. When snorkeling with it. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pee Dee

Can someone help me identify what type of spring bars these are (stock with the watch) maybe what they are called and if they can be sourced anywhere else? I tried messaging AD on their website but couldn't get a reply.

I have heaps of 22mm springbars but I really like these ones for the design and would like to buy extras. I have a small wrist and I've been using a 20mm MN strap from my CWC and these bars help hide and keep the gap well protected from being dislodged by accident. I find using a 20mm strap keeps the bulk down and I'm really comfortable with it.


----------



## mitchjrj

Agreed. These are very robust bars unlike any I have seen available.


----------



## Elmero

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi, we are still working on it, we will not be ready until late Fall


Any news on the Aquadive BOR bracelet, @Aquadive mod1, @Synchron?


----------



## Forsythjones

Bswcollection said:


> Anybody here actually take theirs diving?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have twice! She performs like a champ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesi1989

reluctantsnowman said:


> Are we not posting pics. Eh. Here's mine anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still thinking about getting it...


----------



## MaBr

Tried a shark mesh on line today and I think that it looks pretty good. Very comfortable as well!


----------



## boatswain

MaBr said:


> Tried a shark mesh on line today and I think that it looks pretty good. Very nice comfortable as well!
> View attachment 15826317
> 
> View attachment 15826319
> 
> View attachment 15826316


Yup. That shark mesh works nicely


----------



## MaBr

The Poseidon is still one of my favorites in the collection. 👌


----------



## ryanb741

I ordered one a couple of days ago so the 2nd batch clearly didn't sell out. Looking forward to its arrival - seems a lot of watch for the money.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero

ryanb741 said:


> I ordered one a couple of days ago so the 2nd batch clearly didn't sell out. Looking forward to its arrival - seems a lot of watch for the money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Apparently there was a third batch of 50. I guess yours will be one of those, numbered xx/50


----------



## ryanb741

Elmero said:


> Apparently there was a third batch of 50. I guess yours will be one of those, numbered xx/50


Ah really? Ok. That's unusual though, wonder how the guys who ordered one of the 300 feel about that? Assume the watch is exactly the same apart from the fact it is one of 50?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero

ryanb741 said:


> Ah really? Ok. That's unusual though, wonder how the guys who ordered one of the 300 feel about that? Assume the watch is exactly the same apart from the fact it is one of 50?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Answer: We (I) don't like it. And yes, exactly the same watch... So you have two "limited editions" of the same watch, voiding both LEs...


----------



## MaBr

Elmero said:


> Answer: We (I) don't like it. And yes, exactly the same watch... So you have two "limited editions" of the same watch, voiding both LEs...


Is that really a fact? I've seen rumors flying around but no evidence and the Aquadive and Synchron store sites still says that only 300 will be made. I've got number 64/300 but as I've understood it they're totally random. Couldn't care less if more was made, these watches doesn't carry and kind of premium so it's just a win-win if they made another batch.


----------



## Elmero

MaBr said:


> Is that really a fact? I've seen rumors flying around but no evidence and the Aquadive and Synchron store sites still says that only 300 will be made. I've got number 64/300 but as I've understood it they're totally random. Couldn't care less if more was made, these watches doesn't carry and kind of premium so it's just a win-win if they made another batch.





Synchron said:


> Sure, the Doxa Army never went into
> 
> Hi, the Aquadive Poseidon is a 300 piece limited edition and only 300 pieces were offered for sale, as usual with Poseidon Sweden, they are entitled to a number of pieces for their internal use, this is part of the agreement with the organization. So while they were given 50 pieces of the 300 edition, those 50 had to be added in a small run afterwards to complete the 300 piece edition offered to public.


There you have it (that "explanation" is pure gold, if you ask me...)

So... 350 units made, of which, 300 were offered for sale by Aquadive and the other 50 were given to Poseidon as part of their agreement... and Poseidon is selling... so 350 units for sale, give or take (assuming someone at Poseidon decided to keep one or two). Here's a photo of one of the 50 units "LE" (took it from an Aquadive Group in FB)... the owner bought his watch new in February... hopefully this helps prove you the xx/50 "LE" exists "in the wild":









I don't care if any watch is produced in unlimited quantities. But when it is supposed to be a LE, then I care. The fact that the website states: "Only 300 pieces of the Aquadive Poseidon Edition dive watch will be produced" when, in truth, 350 have been produced, is something I don't like (but I respect that you don't care about it).


----------



## MaBr

Elmero said:


> There you have it (that "explanation" is pure gold, if you ask me...)
> 
> So... 350 units made, of which, 300 were offered for sale by Aquadive and the other 50 were given to Poseidon as part of their agreement... and Poseidon is selling... so 350 units for sale, give or take (assuming someone at Poseidon decided to keep one or two). Here's a photo of one of the 50 units "LE" (took it from an Aquadive Group in FB)... the owner bought his watch new in February... hopefully this helps prove you the xx/50 "LE" exists "in the wild":
> View attachment 15873723
> 
> 
> I don't care if any watch is produced in unlimited quantities. But when it is supposed to be a LE, then I care. The fact that the website states: "Only 300 pieces of the Aquadive Poseidon Edition dive watch will be produced" when, in truth, 350 have been produced, is something I don't like (but I respect that you don't care about it).


Thanks! That's just crazy and also really weird that they're saying that only 300 was for sale when it's actually 350, just not through their channels. I wonder if it's the 50 that was sold via Poseidon that are x/50 or if it's the last 50 that "was sold to the public". When I bought mine last summer it was stated that it was "part of the last batch" whatever that means and it was 64/300.


----------



## Elmero

MaBr said:


> Thanks! That's just crazy and also really weird that they're saying that only 300 was for sale when it's actually 350, just not through their channels. I wonder if it's the 50 that was sold via Poseidon that are x/50 or if it's the last 50 that "was sold to the public". When I bought mine last summer it was stated that it was "part of the last batch" whatever that means and it was 64/300.


I'm not 100% sure, but AFAIK, it is Aquadive that's selling watches numbered xx/50


----------



## ryanb741

Elmero said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but AFAIK, it is Aquadive that's selling watches numbered xx/50


I'll let you know as mine arrives tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero

ryanb741 said:


> I'll let you know as mine arrives tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Regardless of the number, it's a great watch. Congrats, I'm sure it'll bring you much enjoyment.


----------



## MaBr

I'm actually wearing mine today and still love it. Really great watch!


----------



## ryanb741

And here she is
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero

ryanb741 said:


> And here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Awesome, congrats!

And there it is, you got 17 "bis" straight from Aquadive.


----------



## boatswain

ryanb741 said:


> And here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Looks great! Enjoy


----------



## ryanb741

Thanks. I can say it is totally worth the RRP in my opinion. The ltd number thing is a bit unusual but that aside the watch is nicely finished and despite being a big watch doesn't wear so large (although the lug to lug size means those with tiny wrists probably should look at another model).

The yellow isofrane smells of cheesecake btw! The black one just smells of rubber but the yellow one really is fragrant!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Good to hear!

What size is your wrist?

I’ve contemplated other version of the Aquadive.


----------



## ryanb741

boatswain said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> What size is your wrist?
> 
> I've contemplated other version of the Aquadive.


7.5 inches. Here it is on black isofrane. It really is a good deal I'd say as price wise it is in line (a bit more expensive maybe) than the mid range Seiko drivers but it is for sure a watch with a higher degree of fit and finish than them. I saw one review mention poor quality printing of the Poseidon logo but on mine I don't notice any issue at all. I'd say quality of the watch is on par with something like a Breitling Avenger Seawolf and that is a watch at a price point 2.5x above this.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

I had a BS100GMT (orange) a few years ago that I LOOOOVED but I sold it to fund a Pelagos. Well, a few years go by and I'm missing my BS100GMT like crazy so I managed to pick up a Poseidon. It's as great as I remember. One question though, I seem to remember my old BS100GMT having an HEV in the space between the lugs. The Poseidon doesn't seem to have one anywhere. Was I crazy and there was never one or was it something that got removed with this newer iteration?


----------



## Elmero

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> I had a BS100GMT (orange) a few years ago that I LOOOOVED but I sold it to fund a Pelagos. Well, a few years go by and I'm missing my BS100GMT like crazy so I managed to pick up a Poseidon. It's as great as I remember. One question though, I seem to remember my old BS100GMT having an HEV in the space between the lugs. The Poseidon doesn't seem to have one anywhere. Was I crazy and there was never one or was it something that got removed with this newer iteration?


Aquadive removed it for the Poseidon edition.


----------



## j111dja

Elmero said:


> Answer: We (I) don't like it. And yes, exactly the same watch... So you have two "limited editions" of the same watch, voiding both LEs...





Elmero said:


> There you have it (that "explanation" is pure gold, if you ask me...)
> 
> So... 350 units made, of which, 300 were offered for sale by Aquadive and the other 50 were given to Poseidon as part of their agreement... and Poseidon is selling... so 350 units for sale, give or take (assuming someone at Poseidon decided to keep one or two). Here's a photo of one of the 50 units "LE" (took it from an Aquadive Group in FB)... the owner bought his watch new in February... hopefully this helps prove you the xx/50 "LE" exists "in the wild":
> View attachment 15873723
> 
> 
> I don't care if any watch is produced in unlimited quantities. But when it is supposed to be a LE, then I care. The fact that the website states: "Only 300 pieces of the Aquadive Poseidon Edition dive watch will be produced" when, in truth, 350 have been produced, is something I don't like (but I respect that you don't care about it).





MaBr said:


> Thanks! That's just crazy and also really weird that they're saying that only 300 was for sale when it's actually 350, just not through their channels. I wonder if it's the 50 that was sold via Poseidon that are x/50 or if it's the last 50 that "was sold to the public". When I bought mine last summer it was stated that it was "part of the last batch" whatever that means and it was 64/300.


Aquadive made a total of 300 Poseidon models and not 350.

Out of the 300, 250 were for the public. That means that your limited edition of 300 is actually less, so 250 pieces. Your 1 of 300 is therefore more exclusive than you think.

A total of 50 pieces were for Poseidon internally and were numbered out of 50.

I own one of the limited edition of 50 and the information I've provided came directly from Aquadive.


----------



## Elmero

j111dja said:


> Aquadive made a total of 300 Poseidon models and not 350.
> 
> Out of the 300, 250 were for the public. That means that your limited edition of 300 is actually less, so 250 pieces. Your 1 of 300 is therefore more exclusive than you think.
> 
> A total of 50 pieces were for Poseidon internally and were numbered out of 50.
> 
> I own one of the limited edition of 50 and the information I've provided came directly from Aquadive.


I quoted Synchron's explanation. I think it's pretty clear. 350 in total. Two "limited editions" of the same watch.


----------



## j111dja

Elmero said:


> I quoted Synchron's explanation. I think it's pretty clear. 350 in total. Two "limited editions" of the same watch.


The information I added today was sent directly from Aquadive in the USA. All the information I stated was taken directly from the email they sent me today. If you want to disagree with them then that is your choice.


----------



## MaBr

j111dja said:


> Aquadive made a total of 300 Poseidon models and not 350.
> 
> Out of the 300, 250 were for the public. That means that your limited edition of 300 is actually less, so 250 pieces. Your 1 of 300 is therefore more exclusive than you think.
> 
> A total of 50 pieces were for Poseidon internally and were numbered out of 50.
> 
> I own one of the limited edition of 50 and the information I've provided came directly from Aquadive.


I don't doubt that you where given that explanation from Aquadive but the numbering on the watches is really weird if that's the case. That means that the ones marked xxx/300 are really xxx/250. Why would they do that and then do a second batch marked with xx/50 instead of just making the rest of the 300? 🤨


----------



## Elmero

j111dja said:


> The information I added today was sent directly from Aquadive in the USA. All the information I stated was taken directly from the email they sent me today. If you want to disagree with them then that is your choice.


Who do you think is behind Aquadive USA?


----------



## j111dja

Elmero said:


> Who do you think is behind Aquadive USA?


After 41 years of collecting experience, I know who's behind Aquadive USA.

If you've got a grievance about the Aquadive Poseidon and it's limited edition run, or the information I provided via Aquadive, please take it up with them. Please don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Elmero

j111dja said:


> After 41 years of collecting experience, I know who's behind Aquadive USA.
> 
> If you've got a grievance about the Aquadive Poseidon and it's limited edition run, or the information I provided via Aquadive, please take it up with them. Please don't shoot the messenger.


Hahaha! Good for you!


----------



## j111dja

Elmero said:


> Hahaha! Good for you!


Smashing!


----------



## j111dja

MaBr said:


> I don't doubt that you where given that explanation from Aquadive but the numbering on the watches is really weird if that's the case. That means that the ones marked xxx/300 are really xxx/250. Why would they do that and then do a second batch marked with xx/50 instead of just making the rest of the 300?


An error or a change of plan regarding production on their part? I don't know. It has happened before in the industry.

It's very easily resolved though. If someone can show a photo of their Aquadive Poseidon with a case number from 251/300 to 300/300 then that will answer everyone's questions fairly easily. Does anyone with the above sequence of case numbers want to share a case back photo please?


----------



## MaBr

j111dja said:


> An error or a change of plan regarding production on their part? I don't know. It has happened before in the industry.
> 
> It's very easily resolved though. If someone can show a photo of their Aquadive Poseidon with a case number from 251/300 to 300/300 then that will answer everyone's questions fairly easily. Does anyone with the above sequence of case numbers want to share a case back photo please?


Yeah, nothing surprises me anymore when it comes to things like this but it's still really weird. I'm not sure that seeing the numbers 251-300 is even real evidence because as I've understood it Synchron does the numbers totally random in production. 🤔 Maybe even Aquadive themselves doesn't know. 😁


----------



## Elmero

j111dja said:


> Does anyone with the above sequence of case numbers want to share a case back photo please?


Here. Hopefully you can stop flogging this dead horse now:



jwellemeyer said:


> Looking to sell my Aquadive Poseidon Edition GMT. I purchased this watch directly from Aquadive. I tried it on but didn't connect. It still has all of the stickers (front and back) as well as everything I got from Aquadive (please see the photos). This watch is brand new and number 279/300. The warrant card is dated to June 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## j111dja

Elmero said:


> Here. Hopefully you can stop flogging this dead horse now:


I'm not flogging a dead horse. My case number comment was an assumption rather than based on actual factual information. I was simply forwarding information I received from Aquadive on Sunday. Is this something you can't quite fathom out or (as the subject appears to be based on horses at present), are you just on your high horse?

As I said, don't shoot the messenger!!

I own an Aquadive Poseidon and I just love it, whether a limited edition or not.


----------



## Elmero

j111dja said:


> I'm not flogging a dead horse. My case number comment was an assumption rather than based on actual factual information. I was simply forwarding information I received from Aquadive on Sunday. Is this something you can't quite fathom out or (as the subject appears to be based on horses at present), are you just on your high horse?
> 
> As I said, don't shoot the messenger!!
> 
> I own an Aquadive Poseidon and I just love it, whether a limited edition or not.


Whatever...

Mine says hi


----------



## MaBr

It's time for the yellow strap, summer is here! 😁


----------



## boatswain

MaBr said:


> It's time for the yellow strap, summer is here!
> View attachment 15918755


Looks great! 

I love that you can tone down or play up the color by swapping the straps. 

Anyone seen any GMT hand alignment issues in the short or long term?

I've heard that sometimes that can be an issue with the 2893


----------



## MaBr

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I love that you can tone down or play up the color by swapping the straps.
> 
> Anyone seen any GMT hand alignment issues in the short or long term?
> 
> I've heard that sometimes that can be an issue with the 2893


Yeah, it makes a huge difference!

I've got two watches with that movement and they both align perfectly. I've seen a couple of watches with that movement that had that issue though.


----------



## Elmero

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I love that you can tone down or play up the color by swapping the straps.
> 
> Anyone seen any GMT hand alignment issues in the short or long term?
> 
> I've heard that sometimes that can be an issue with the 2893


No problem with hand alignment on my side.


----------



## boatswain

That's good hearing.


----------



## Eddiogilbert

Mine is incoming but i was wondering how many of you have this special version of the limited edition. Not the xxx/300 edition on the caseback but the xx/50 only for Poseidon employees.


----------



## Eddiogilbert

And does this mean the limited edition is a total of 350 or are these the first 50 and then 51 to 300 under xxx/300?


----------



## j111dja

Eddiogilbert said:


> And does this mean the limited edition is a total of 350 or are these the first 50 and then 51 to 300 under xxx/300?


The thread has covered it.


----------



## Eddiogilbert

j111dja said:


> The thread has covered it.


well look at the stars and call me donkey... thanks.. and what was the result Billy Bob?


----------



## j111dja

Eddiogilbert said:


> well look at the stars and call me donkey... thanks.. and what was the result Billy Bob?


I have no idea what your comments mean but instead possibly sounding rude, try doing some reading first. That should answer your question fairly easily.


----------



## Eddiogilbert

j111dja said:


> I have no idea what your comments mean


Oke Sherlock.....


----------



## j111dja

Eddiogilbert said:


> Oke Sherlock.....


In fact, I would rather give birth to five porcupines than read your waffle.


----------



## Eddiogilbert

j111dja said:


> In fact, I would rather give birth to five porcupines than read your waffle.


no problem, your level of support has now surpassed your level of a comeback. Was fun though, so thanks for that.


----------



## Elmero

Eddiogilbert said:


> no problem, your level of support has now surpassed your level of a comeback. Was fun though, so thanks for that.


Don't mind this guy... he's got a passive-aggressive attitude problem.
Now, addressing your question. Short answer: yes, to my understanding it's 350 units in two separate "limited" editions (as idiotic as that sounds). Long answer: check the thread... Just a few messages above your first post. That should help resolve your doubts (as much as possible!) and give you material to form your own opinion, which is the best we can aspire to, given the lack of clear, non-contradicting and upfront information from Synchron/Aquadive.
Hope this helps.


----------



## j111dja

Eddiogilbert said:


> no problem, your level of support has now surpassed your level of a comeback. Was fun though, so thanks for that.


Make it ten porcupines.


----------



## j111dja

Elmero said:


> Don't mind this guy... he's got a passive-aggressive attitude problem.
> 
> Long answer: check the thread...


'Passive aggressive attitude problem'

You're killing me. You wouldn't know what that was if it slapped you squarely in the face a dozen times.

Long answer.......that's what I said. All it takes is a little reading time. Correct answer.


----------



## Eddiogilbert

Elmero said:


> Don't mind this guy... he's got a passive-aggressive attitude problem.
> Now, addressing your question. Short answer: yes, to my understanding it's 350 units in two separate "limited" editions (as idiotic as that sounds). Long answer: check the thread... Just a few messages above your first post. That should help resolve your doubts (as much as possible!) and give you material to form your own opinion, which is the best we can aspire to, given the lack of clear, non-contradicting and upfront information from Synchron/Aquadive.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks dude. Weird to see the double LE versions. It would have been logical and better to explain to the buyers if the 50 LE was part of the 300 batch, so that the 300LE would only have 51 to 300. 
But all in all, it seems it was not openly communicated by Aquadive both LE exists which, in my personal opinion, was a poor choice. 
Apart from all the LE numbers discussion, its a hell of a toolwatch.


----------



## Elmero

Eddiogilbert said:


> Thanks dude. Weird to see the double LE versions. It would have been logical and better to explain to the buyers if the 50 LE was part of the 300 batch, so that the 300LE would only have 51 to 300.
> But all in all, it seems it was not openly communicated by Aquadive both LE exists which, in my personal opinion, was a poor choice.
> Apart from all the LE numbers discussion, its a hell of a toolwatch.


Indeed. A poor communication choice by Aquadive and a hell of a tool!


----------



## BobMartian

Limited edition is a trashy marketing gimmick


----------



## Elmero

BobMartian said:


> Limited edition is a trashy marketing gimmick


Especially when done this way.


----------



## DocJekl

Pisses me off what Synchron has done with our LE numbers. #187/300 Aquadive Pseidon and #71/500 Doxa Poseidon.



















My big wrist makes it look small..


----------



## boatswain

DocJekl said:


> Pisses me off what Synchron has done with our LE numbers. #187/300 Aquadive Pseidon and #71/500 Doxa Poseidon.
> 
> View attachment 15929758
> 
> 
> View attachment 15929760
> 
> 
> My big wrist makes it look small..
> 
> View attachment 15929773
> 
> 
> View attachment 15929774


Great pair 

If you are willing I would love to see a couple more comparison pics for size and style between those 2. In profile would be handy too

Is the 300T pretty much the same dimensions as the current production 300T case?

Do you have a preference between them?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## j111dja

DocJekl said:


> Pisses me off what Synchron has done with our LE numbers. #187/300 Aquadive Pseidon and #71/500 Doxa Poseidon.
> 
> View attachment 15929758
> 
> 
> View attachment 15929760
> 
> 
> My big wrist makes it look small..
> 
> View attachment 15929773
> 
> 
> View attachment 15929774


A perfect combination IMHO.


----------



## MaBr

A pic from yesterday


----------



## SCP2021

MaBr said:


> A pic from yesterday
> View attachment 15931181


Anyone have an explanation as to why the 2 different types of text script on the dial - close inspection reads "1000METERS/3300FT" vs "1000 METERS/3300FT" the latter looks much more balanced and typographically correct"


----------



## j111dja

SCP2021 said:


> Anyone have an explanation as to why the 2 different types of text script on the dial - close inspection reads "1000METERS/3300FT" vs "1000 METERS/3300FT" the latter looks much more balanced and typographically correct"


The first photo shows the production model and second photo shows the prototype model with helium valve.

I'm guessing you can't have 1000 METERS and then 3300FEET (so feet adjoining the last digit). They ajoined the letters and numbers together on the production model.

I think it looks better as meters on the dial usually has the M adjoining the last digit, so 1000m for example and not 1000 m.


----------



## SCP2021

Thanks for your insight .. the prototype definitely has a higher quality crisp printed dial .. it’s the only text of this type / style that appears across their collection.

All other Aquadive models in production have the “1000 METERS/3300FT” text.

I was thinking more along the lines of a production error phase during proofing or sampling of the dial.

Great watch otherwise, however no country of origin manufacture anywhere listed on the casing which is a shame - it’s a high quality European - Swiss German made piece - .. just appears to have been rushed to compete with the Doxa ‘ special dial editions’. A little more attention to execution would have made this piece a CLASSIC.


----------



## boatswain

I guess they are just trying to find the right total length of text...

But it’s a bit odd. What gets me is the use of “meters” and “ft”. 

I would have preferred “m” and “ft” or
“Meters” and “feet”


----------



## boatswain

Unrelated question 


Is the yellow GMT chapter ring a gloss finish? Or would it be described as something else?

Cheers.


----------



## j111dja

SCP2021 said:


> Thanks for your insight .. the prototype definitely has a higher quality crisp printed dial .. it's the only text of this type / style that appears across their collection.
> 
> All other Aquadive models in production have the "1000 METERS/3300FT" text.
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of a production error phase during proofing or sampling of the dial.
> 
> Great watch otherwise, however no country of origin manufacture anywhere listed on the casing which is a shame - it's a high quality European - Swiss German made piece - .. just appears to have been rushed to compete with the Doxa ' special dial editions'. A little more attention to execution would have made this piece a CLASSIC.


It's a classic to me and it's a looker too. I prefer it to my Seiko MM300 all day long.


----------



## vkalia

I am thinking of getting this one - I have an orange Doxa 300T and am waiting for the Aquastar Greenwich, so a part of me wonders if i am overdoing the "big, retro cushion-case diver" or not.

A couple of questions:

1) Is there any difference at all between the regular version and the Poseidon LE? It's weird to see the LE selling for $500 cheaper (assuming it is actually selling - it is listed as on "back order", not sure what that means). I'd actually prefer the non-LE but that's a pretty hefty premium for a less unique offering

Edit - may have to actually avoid the Poseidon (we handle competing brands and while most people may not notice, it's still something i want to avoid).

2) What is the lug to lug on this? I cant seem to find it on the website, but I recall reading 51mm. Is that right? Seems a bit large for a 42mm cushion case, which typically have shorter lugs. Looking at the photos here, I suspect this one might be a little too large for my wrists.

I wish they'd make a non-GMT, non-LE with yellow trim. That would round out my trifecta perfectly.


----------



## j111dja

vkalia said:


> I am thinking of getting this one - I have an orange Doxa 300T and am waiting for the Aquastar Greenwich, so a part of me wonders if i am overdoing the "big, retro cushion-case diver" or not.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Is there any difference at all between the regular version and the Poseidon LE? It's weird to see the LE selling for $500 cheaper (assuming it is actually selling - it is listed as on "back order", not sure what that means). I'd actually prefer the non-LE but that's a pretty hefty premium for a less unique offering
> 
> Edit - may have to actually avoid the Poseidon (we handle competing brands and while most people may not notice, it's still something i want to avoid).
> 
> 2) What is the lug to lug on this? I cant seem to find it on the website, but I recall reading 51mm. Is that right? Seems a bit large for a 42mm cushion case, which typically have shorter lugs. Looking at the photos here, I suspect this one might be a little too large for my wrists.
> 
> I wish they'd make a non-GMT, non-LE with yellow trim. That would round out my trifecta perfectly.


The Poseidon version has no HE Valve as Aquadive wanted more of a pure 70's design. Based on the retail prices of the standard non LE models, this is an utter bargain IMHO.

The lug to lug length is nearer 50mm than 51mm.

It wears lovely on my 7.6 inch wrist. I even prefer it to my Seiko MM300.

A non GMT model yellow accent model would look as good but that GMT movement is butter smooth crown wise, and it has the lightest manual winding I've experienced over 41 years of collecting.


----------



## vkalia

j111dja said:


> The Poseidon version has no HE Valve as Aquadive wanted more of a pure 70's design. Based on the retail prices of the standard non LE models, this is an utter bargain IMHO.
> 
> The lug to lug length is nearer 50mm than 51mm.
> 
> It wears lovely on my 7.6 inch wrist. I even prefer it to my Seiko MM300.
> 
> A non GMT model yellow accent model would look as good but that GMT movement is butter smooth crown wise, and it has the lightest manual winding I've experienced over 41 years of collecting.


Thanks! I have a 6.75" wrist and i suspect it might end up being a bit too large to wear.

Gonna wait and hope they release a yellow dialled variant of the regular Bathy.


----------



## MaBr

boatswain said:


> Unrelated question
> 
> Is the yellow GMT chapter ring a gloss finish? Or would it be described as something else?
> 
> Cheers.


No, it's matte, as is the Poseidon-logo. The only part that is a glossy yellow is the GMT hand.


----------



## MaBr

vkalia said:


> Thanks! I have a 6.75" wrist and i suspect it might end up being a bit too large to wear.
> 
> Gonna wait and hope they release a yellow dialled variant of the regular Bathy.


There's no denying that it is a chunky watch and it's all up to how you like your watches to wear. I've got a 6,5" wrist and I think that it works really good but then again, I do like chunky 70's style watches.


----------



## vkalia

MaBr said:


> There's no denying that it is a chunky watch and it's all up to how you like your watches to wear. I've got a 6,5" wrist and I think that it works really good but then again, I do like chunky 70's style watches.


Thanks for those wrist shots! It looks surprisingly good on you (I wouldnt have expected that, give the wrist/watch size combo).


----------



## j111dja

vkalia said:


> Thanks for those wrist shots! It looks surprisingly good on you (I wouldnt have expected that, give the wrist/watch size combo).


It's because the end of the lugs hug the case. They don't protrude like standard lugs. Having a small dial and a bezel that's a smaller diameter to the case, it wears smaller.


----------



## boatswain

MaBr said:


> No, it's matte, as is the Poseidon-logo. The only part that is a glossy yellow is the GMT hand.


Thanks!

Great wrist shots too


----------



## boatswain

PS.

Looks awesome on the shark mesh


----------



## MaBr




----------



## boatswain

MaBr said:


> View attachment 15942808
> View attachment 15942809


Looking great again!

How do you find the length, thickness, and comfort of the Isofrane strap for your wrist size>


----------



## MaBr

boatswain said:


> Looking great again!
> 
> How do you find the length, thickness, and comfort of the Isofrane strap for your wrist size>


Thanks mate! It's long and pretty bulky on my small wrist but I like it since it's complementing the watch in a good way. I'm on the second to last hole on the strap with this watch so it definitely fits. I use Isofrane on my Doxa and Synchron Military as well but the lesser width (20mm instead of 22mm as on the Aquadive) makes it wear significantly smaller. As for the comfort I thinks it's great!

The end doesn't stick out that much even if it's a long strap and since the keepers on the Isofrane are pure gold (doesn't move around) you can stick them right at the end to keep it in. The benefit of long strap/small wrist is that i can use it over a 5mm wetsuit without using the divers extension.


----------



## boatswain

Thanks again for the helpful pics and info!

Nice to hear it is comfortable despite the size.

I'm actually surprised the tail isn't longer on your wrist which is a good thing. I suppose that is because the strap is so thick and that the spring bar holes sit relatively high up.

The colour matched Isofrane is a great pair for the Aquadive, even if it might not be an all day every day type of strap.

Looking great! ️

Keep enjoying. 

Cheers!


----------



## MaBr




----------



## antiscout

Anyone not bonding with theirs? I’m looking for one! Preferably in like new condition-

edit: found one. Love it.


----------



## MaBr

On the beach!


----------



## boatswain

MaBr said:


> On the beach!
> View attachment 16002509


Looks great!


----------



## MaBr

boatswain said:


> Looks great!


Thanks! Have you ordered one yet? 😉


----------



## boatswain

MaBr said:


> Thanks! Have you ordered one yet?


Not yet&#8230;

Doesn't help when you post a 300T too&#8230;


----------



## MaBr

boatswain said:


> Not yet&#8230;
> 
> Doesn't help when you post a 300T too&#8230;


Sorry mate! You know that the right thing to do is to get them both. ?


----------



## boatswain

MaBr said:


> Sorry mate! You know that the right thing to do is to get them both.


I would if I could! 

Just keep posting those pics!


----------



## boatswain

Hey Poseidon owners,

I understand that Aquadive uses extra beefy spring bars on the GMTs. 

Will the cases accept standard spring bars as well? Or do they have fatter tips like seiko divers or something else?

Thanks!


----------



## MaBr

boatswain said:


> Hey Poseidon owners,
> 
> I understand that Aquadive uses extra beefy spring bars on the GMTs.
> 
> Will the cases accept standard spring bars as well? Or do they have fatter tips like seiko divers or something else?
> 
> Thanks!


It's the same as on the Synchron Military but in 22mm so they're 2mm thick and 0,9mm tips.


----------



## boatswain

MaBr said:


> It's the same as on the Synchron Military but in 22mm so they're 2mm thick and 0,9mm tips.


Thanks!


----------



## Bendodds360

^ must be close to buying one mate!! Pull the trigger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr

@boatswain


----------



## boatswain

MaBr said:


> @boatswain
> View attachment 16043894


Great pic!

And shows the spring bars well. Thanks!

I don't think I've seen that style of bar outside of Synchron products.


----------



## MaBr

boatswain said:


> Great pic!
> 
> And shows the spring bars well. Thanks!
> 
> I don't think I've seen that style of bar outside of Synchron products.


Thanks! Me neither but I think that they are really good. Only downside is that the flanges are pretty far in so they can be pretty hard to remove.


----------



## boatswain

MaBr said:


> Thanks! Me neither but I think that they are really good. Only downside is that the flanges are pretty far in so they can be pretty hard to remove.


Yah, I wondered about that&#8230;

If you didn't have a strap that compressed inwards at the lugs easily it might be a big wrestle to pry them loose.

The beauty of drilled lugs.

The Aquadive probably could handle drilled lugs as a tool watch.


----------



## MaBr

boatswain said:


> Yah, I wondered about that&#8230;
> 
> If you didn't have a strap that compressed inwards at the lugs easily it might be a big wrestle to pry them loose.
> 
> The beauty of drilled lugs.
> 
> The Aquadive probably could handle drilled lugs as a tool watch.


Yeah, I've done that with a canvas on the Synchron Military and it was a mess to remove... ?

I would appreciate drilled lugs on most watches but not on the Aquadive because I love the clean slab sides. ?I think that holes on the sides would kill the looks. Some old pictures:









































Wearing mine today actually. When are you going to pull the trigger? ?


----------



## boatswain

MaBr said:


> Yeah, I've done that with a canvas on the Synchron Military and it was a mess to remove...
> 
> I would appreciate drilled lugs on most watches but not on the Aquadive because I love the clean slab sides. I think that holes on the sides would kill the looks. Some old pictures:
> View attachment 16046133
> 
> View attachment 16046134
> 
> View attachment 16046135
> 
> View attachment 16046136
> 
> View attachment 16046137
> 
> 
> Wearing mine today actually. When are you going to pull the trigger?
> View attachment 16046132


Those are beautiful slabs I agree!and great and helpful pics. 
If you are going to have that much steel real estate you better lean into it!

As you know I've been pretty heavily weighing getting an Aquadive or maybe Doxa 300T. Closing in on a decision and the ability to make it happen. Hoping to report back with good news soon! In the meantime I have to say you have been extremely helpful and I love seeing the pictures!

Cheers!


----------



## MaBr

Took some comparison pictures because I got asked about the difference between this and the Synchron Military on another forum. Hope it helps someone. 😊


----------



## boatswain

Those are great. And really interesting to compare the size and shapes. 

How the case is divided between the two is really interesting. Especially the heights and how they sit on flat surfaces. The Aquadive is surprisingly curvy and the synchron surprisingly flat. Though the short lug compensates for that I imagine.


----------



## MaBr

Yeah, it's a huge difference between them even though they're pretty similar in dimensions on paper. When looking at pictures the Synchron is kinda straight but that's not noticeable on the wrist. The Synchron does wear a lot higher though which can make it a little wobbly of you don't have a sturdy enough strap.

















Here on the missus wrist.









And here on mine from the other side.


----------



## boatswain

Those are also great comparison pics and very helpful. 

What i notice too is that the case finishing appears very good in the pictures. Sometimes it can be hard to tell from pics, but here it seems rather good.


----------



## vmgotit

Looks like a nice watch! Vance.


----------



## MaBr

boatswain said:


> Those are also great comparison pics and very helpful.
> 
> What i notice too is that the case finishing appears very good in the pictures. Sometimes it can be hard to tell from pics, but here it seems rather good.


Yeah, the finishing is excellent in my opinion, nothing to complain about there. 👌


----------



## Landocleveland

Watch appears huge on my 6.75 inch wrist in pics. In reality, its a great size. The lugs do not overhang my wirst.


----------



## MaBr

Sooo @boatswain, still waiting for you... 😎


----------



## Monkeynuts

MaBr said:


> @boatswain
> View attachment 16043894


I can smell the vanilla of this picture it's almost scratch and sniff


----------



## MaBr

Not enough activity in this thread! I love to go snorkeling in the evening and I brought the Poseidon today. It's getting pretty cold in the water now so full gear with wetsuit today. 😊 





























My phone can't be focus underwater but at least I tried! 😁


----------



## boatswain

Wow MaBr! 

Amazing pics! 🤿


----------



## MaBr

boatswain said:


> Wow MaBr!
> 
> Amazing pics! 🤿


Thanks mate! 👊 😊


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## MaBr

The new strap is a brilliant match for the yellow on the Poseidon!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Awesom-O 4000

MaBr said:


> Tried a shark mesh on line today and I think that it looks pretty good. Very comfortable as well!
> View attachment 15826317
> 
> View attachment 15826319
> 
> View attachment 15826316


Anyone have a good shark mesh recommendation?


----------



## MaBr

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Anyone have a good shark mesh recommendation?


I bought mine from Watchgecko, great quality for the price.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

On my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## boatswain

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> On my 6.5 inch wrist.


Looks great!

Seems like a good fit


----------



## MaBr

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> On my 6.5 inch wrist.


Fits like a glove. Also, looks very good on that strap. ?


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

*Summer Splash: What Is The Best Summer Watch? Quarter Finals - Aquadive Vs. Sinn*
Rob stares down Lex in a battle of color vs. texture...


















Summer Splash: What Is The Best Summer Watch? Quarter Finals — Aquadive Vs. Sinn


✓ The Summer Splash quarter-finals begin with Lex taking on Rob ✓ Sinn goes toe-to-toe with Aquadive for a chance to play in the final four ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## MaBr




----------



## MaBr

Some quick shots from yesterday's snorkeling session. 😊


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Elmero

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Got mine today, after several delays from FedEx! 
Did you struggle to fit the end links? I had a hard time doing so... As if the end links were 1 mm bigger than they should to fit.
I had to go to the hardware store to get me a pair of 1.5 hex drivers to remove links (I had read at some review that these were included, so I didn't get some beforehand)
Still, happy to have one, finally.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Elmero said:


> Got mine today, after several delays from FedEx!
> Did you struggle to fit the end links? I had a hard time doing so... As if the end links were 1 mm bigger than they should to fit.
> I had to go to the hardware store to get me a pair of 1.5 hex drivers to remove links (I had read at some review that these were included, so I didn't get some beforehand)
> Still, happy to have one, finally.


Yeah, I posted another thread about the bracelet. I had to file it down to fit, and I also had to buy 1.5mm hex screwdrivers. 

They should probably say something about it on the order page, or they might have unhappy customers. 

Still, it's a great bracelet once you get past those problems.


----------



## Elmero

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Yeah, I posted another thread about the bracelet. I had to file it down to fit, and I also had to buy 1.5mm hex screwdrivers.
> 
> They should probably say something about it on the order page, or they might have unhappy customers.
> 
> Still, it's a great bracelet once you get past those problems.


Glad to discover it wasn't just me suffering with it. Yeah, there's a whole lot the Synchron group could do to have happy customers apart from making great watches... Sadly they don't seem to care much about it.
I'll check that thread of yours!
A great bracelet, indeed!


----------



## Dairygold

Do you guys actually use these for diving?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero

Not lately, but yes. Why do you ask @Dairygold?


----------



## MaBr

Was out by the ocean with the kiddo and the Aquadive this Sunday. After the hurricane on Saturday the water level was four feet above normal and the pier was two feet below the surface. Soooo looking forward to summer so I can take this into the water again. 🌞 At least we found some nice sea glass! 😊


----------



## BobMartian




----------



## MaBr

Still using mine a lot and so happy with it. Also, beer.


----------



## iDiggs9

I would love to find one of these on the market. Any one know of one for sale ?


----------

